# Happy Aloha Friday



## slip

For over 10 years I have always celebrated Aloha Friday by wearing an Aloha shirt to work. I still do that to this day and when I moved to Hawaii a couple years ago I started posting Aloha Friday pictures /memes on Facebook. My relatives like them and they often start conversations.

Recently I started taking my own pictures and putting the Happy Aloha Friday logo on them. You may see some places you recognize.


----------



## DeniseM

You two look awesome! And so romantic - like a couple of kids!!!


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> You two look awesome! And so romantic - like a couple of kids!!!
> 
> View attachment 40324



That's us, I'm surprised you were able to pick us out so quick.


----------



## DeniseM

Jeff - Do you have a larger version of your Hawaii Honeymoon picture that you used to use for your avatar?  I'd love to see a full-size version of you 2 love birds.


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> Jeff - Do you have a larger version of your Hawaii Honeymoon picture that you used to use for your avatar?  I'd love to see a full-size version of you 2 love birds.



Yes, I do. I'll have to dig it up. I'll post it when I find it. That one was taken on Oahu when we redid our vows for our 25th wedding anniversary. We always say, who would have thought we would be living in a few blocks from where we stayed on that first trip to Oahu.


----------



## MrockStar

Nice.


----------



## slip

Wow, I went through a lot of pictures but I didn't find that one. I did find a bunch of good ones that I'll put below. I do have that one on my desk at work so I'll have to take a picture of that one so I have it. I'll post it when I take a picture of it.
Heck, I even found our engagement picture. I wonder if you guys can figure out which one that is.


----------



## DeniseM

Wonderful pictures!  It's clear that you kids are still in love - congratulations!


----------



## slip

Had to take my wife for an MRI today and we took a ride down Kalakaua by Waikiki Beach afterwards. There wasn't too many people by the stores but it was pretty busy at the beaches. It is a really nice day, 88 and sunny. Here's some pictures.


----------



## slip

And of course,  this song gets played alot here every Friday.


----------



## travelove

slip said:


> Wow, I went through a lot of pictures but I didn't find that one. I did find a bunch of good ones that I'll put below. I do have that one on my desk at work so I'll have to take a picture of that one so I have it. I'll post it when I take a picture of it.
> Heck, I even found our engagement picture. I wonder if you guys can figure out which one that is.
> 
> View attachment 40327View attachment 40328View attachment 40330View attachment 40331View attachment 40332View attachment 40333View attachment 40334
> View attachment 40336
> View attachment 40335


wonderful couple.  Happy Aloha!


----------



## Luanne

Your smiles haven't changed at all over the years.


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> Your smiles haven't changed at all over the years.



We're rookies compared to some on TUG but we'll have our 37th wedding anniversary next month.


----------



## pedro47

Wishing you guys many, many more Happy Aloha Friday's.

Loved your photos.


----------



## sun starved Gayle

Cute pictures ! Did you guys get married in Jr. High School? : )


----------



## slip

sun starved Gayle said:


> Cute pictures ! Did you guys get married in Jr. High School? : )



I was 20 in that engagement picture and my wife was 24.


----------



## pedro47

Love your *YouTube Video.*


----------



## pedro47

*No Work Til Monday...Awesome*


----------



## slip

pedro47 said:


> Wishing you guys many, many more Happy Aloha Friday's.
> 
> Loved your photos.



Mahalo Pedro. 

Hope you get that trip to Hawaii in soon.


----------



## DannyTS

I will be honest @slip, the Hawaii forum is a lot more fun than the Covid forum. Even better than the Vistana forum that is mostly about process. Maybe I will move my virtual residence here one day.


----------



## slip

DannyTS said:


> I will be honest @slip, the Hawaii forum is a lot more fun than the Covid forum. Even better than the Vistana forum that is mostly about process. Maybe I will move my virtual residence here one day.



Hawaii is definitely more fun. You'll have to put yourself on iand time though.


----------



## DannyTS

slip said:


> Hawaii is definitely more fun. You'll have to put yourself on iand time though.


Nice pictures by the way, you guys look great


----------



## slip

@DeniseM,  here' the full picture that I cropped down and used as my first avatar. It was in the picture frame so long a small spot stuck to the glass so I'm glad I took it out so I can get a copy. This was our first trip to Oahu on our 25th wedding anniversary.


----------



## slip

Another weekend on the way means another Aloha Friday!! Have a Great weekend everyone!!


----------



## silentg

You are livin the life! Sending positive vibes for your wife. All will be well.
Thank you for sharing your Hawaiian Adventures with us! We have been twice. One time to big Island and one time to Honolulu and Maui.


----------



## slip

silentg said:


> You are livin the life! Sending positive vibes for your wife. All will be well.
> Thank you for sharing your Hawaiian Adventures with us! We have been twice. One time to big Island and one time to Honolulu and Maui.



Mahalo for that!!!

You'll have to come back for Kauai. It's worth the trip.


----------



## silentg

Will do !


----------



## PcflEZFlng

I've been to Oahu, Maui, Kauai, and the BI. Molokai is still on my list, even more so due to your posts!


----------



## slip

PcflEZFlng said:


> I've been to Oahu, Maui, Kauai, and the BI. Molokai is still on my list, even more so due to your posts!



Let me know when you make the trip. We’ll head to Paddlers for a drink and I can show you around.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Definitely will!


----------



## slip

Ready for another great weekend. Hope everyone can get and enjoy. Have a great Aloha Friday everyone!!


----------



## slip

Another Aloha Friday, another weekend! Looks to be a great one. Have an awesome Aloha Friday and weekend everyone!!


----------



## slip

Another week down and we're here at another Aloha Friday. Since we're heading to Maui today, we have a Maui picture, The 7 sacred pools. Happy Aloha Friday and have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## geist1223

Are you going to do Haleakala at Sunrise. Remember you need to reserve a spot.


----------



## slip

geist1223 said:


> Are you going to do Haleakala at Sunrise. Remember you need to reserve a spot.



We will not but I told my Nephew about that since they seemed interested. When I talked to them, they really haven't planned anything so we'll see how this goes. It's there first trip and it sounds like relaxing and taking in the sunsets will be the main thing.


----------



## MrockStar

Enjoy your trip


----------



## pedro47

Today is Friday, October 22, 2021. I am wishing everyone a *Happy Aloha Friday.*


----------



## slip

Another Aloha Friday means another weekend on the horizon. It's going to be a beautiful day Have a great Aloha Friday everyone.  

This week's Photo is from Molokai.


----------



## slip

This one is from our Oahu tour 2 years ago. Looks to be a great weekend. Let's start out with an awesome Aloha Friday. Have a great Aloha Friday everyone!


----------



## slip

Another beautiful weekend is in tap here in Waikiki. This week's picture is from the east side of Molokai. Happy Aloha Friday everyone.


----------



## pedro47

Slip, I'm a little behind this Friday have a Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## slip

pedro47 said:


> Slip, I'm a little behind this Friday have a Happy Aloha Friday.



Now worries, it's earlier here anyway.


----------



## Krteczech

Happy Aloha Friday! We will be leaving at 11.59 PM to return from our great but short vacation. One week at Kailua HI went really fast.


----------



## slip

Krteczech said:


> Happy Aloha Friday! We will be leaving at 11.59 PM to return from our great but short vacation. One week at Kailua HI went really fast. View attachment 42285



Awesome picture, glad you made the trip.


----------



## slip

The end of this week means it's time to bring on Thanksgiving week. 
This week's picture is from Kauai from our Allerton Garden tour. 
Have a great Aloha Friday everyone!!


----------



## DeniseM

Love the Allerton Garden!  

Aloha Friday!


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> Love the Allerton Garden!
> 
> Aloha Friday!



It was a great tour.


----------



## slip

After an awesome Thanksgiving, we have another great Aloha Friday. Hope everyone has a great weekend. 

This week's photo is from my ride home to the east side of Molokai. I always love rounding the corner to see this view of the sea cliffs.


----------



## slip

The first Aloha Friday of December. Christmas will be here soon. I took this picture last December. Have a great Aloha Friday everyone!!!


----------



## slip

A lot to be thankful for this week!! We had a great start to the weekend. We hope everyone has an awesome Aloha Friday and Weekend!! Enjoy this Aloha Friday everyone!!  




This week's picture will bring back memories for some if you. It's from Kauai and the beach in front of The Pono Kai.


----------



## pedro47

Wishing everyone a Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## DeniseM




----------



## Luanne

This is a VERY happy Aloha Friday for Jeff and Kim.


----------



## slip

I went back to the office for some of Thursday and Friday this week and my wife did really well and said she enjoyed the alone time again. Getting a little better everyday. So that brings us to another Aloha Friday.

We look to have a little rain this weekend but still looking forward to a great weekend. Enjoy the start to the weekend and Happy Aloha Friday everyone!!!

This week's picture is from Molokai at the shores in front of the WaveCrest Resort.


----------



## pedro47

To all a Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## slip

Mele Kalikimaka Eve and Happy  Aloha Friday everyone!!  I hope everyone enjoys all the blessings of the season and enjoys time with Family, Friends and Memories. ❤


----------



## pedro47

Good morning, 
Happy Mele Kalikimaka to all Tuggers in Hawaii. 
Especially to Jeff & Kim.


----------



## slip

Well,  it's the last Aloha Friday of 2021. Now we are on to 2022. Big changes for 2022. Hope it will be a great year for all my Family and Friends. Have an awesome Aloha Friday everyone!! Enjoy the view of Diamond Head.


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday, the last Friday in 2021. Let's pray everything will improve in 2022.


----------



## DeniseM




----------



## Luanne




----------



## DaveNV

Wishing everyone the happiest New Year possible. 





Dave


----------



## MrockStar

Jeff, you and Kim have a blessed Aloha Friday and s happy new year.


----------



## slip

MrockStar said:


> Jeff, you and Kim have a blessed Aloha Friday and s happy new year.



Hauʻoli Makahiki Hou!!


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Happy Aloha Friday and Happy New Year from the Garden Isle. Taken this morning near the Point at Poipu.


----------



## pedro47

Happy New Year to Jeff and Kim from Coastal Virginia.


----------



## slip

PcflEZFlng said:


> Happy Aloha Friday and Happy New Year from the Garden Isle. Taken this morning near the Point at Poipu.View attachment 44583



I thought that looked familiar. Hopefully you still have some sun in Sunny Poipu. Mostly clouds here In Waikiki for the last few days. We had a Flood Warning again last night.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

slip said:


> I thought that looked familiar. Hopefully you still have some sun in Sunny Poipu. Mostly clouds here In Waikiki for the last few days. We had a Flood Warning again last night.


Thanks. It rained all day here yesterday and was forecast to be even more intense today. However, I'm happy to report a busted forecast. We've had a shower or two today, but so far the day has been more characterized by prolonged periods of sun. It's been nice!


----------



## slip

PcflEZFlng said:


> Thanks. It rained all day here yesterday and was forecast to be even more intense today. However, I'm happy to report a busted forecast. We've had a shower or two today, but so far the day has been characterized by prolonged periods of sun. It's been nice!



Awesome,  that's why they call it Sunny Poipu. Enjoy and Hauʻoli Makahiki Hou!


----------



## TheHolleys87

Happy New Year, y'all!


----------



## slip

TheHolleys87 said:


> Happy New Year, y'all!



Hauʻoli Makahiki Hou!!


----------



## maph

A soggy day here at WKORVN but the sun is trying to come through.  Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## slip

maph said:


> A soggy day here at WKORVN but the sun is trying to come through.  Happy New Year everybody!
> 
> View attachment 44601



Hauʻoli Makahiki Hou!


----------



## easyrider

Happy Aloha Retired Friday.


----------



## slip

easyrider said:


> Happy Aloha Retired Friday. View attachment 44731



I'm getting there.


----------



## slip

It Happy Aloha Friday again. Only 4 more and we have our first one in February. 

This week's picture came from my daughter on her hike up Diamond Head. Enjoy the view and have a great Aloha Friday everyone!


----------



## pedro47

slip said:


> It Happy Aloha Friday again. Only 4 more and we have our first one in February.
> 
> This week's picture came from my daughter on her hike up Diamond Head. Enjoy the view and have a great Aloha Friday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 44872


Happy Aloha Friday. Jeff & Kim
It is only 36 degrees in North Suffolk, Virginia.


----------



## slip

Only 3 more and we are into February! Looks to be an awesome Aloha Friday with a 3 day weekend. 

Today's picture is from the top of Halaakala on Maui. Enjoy the view and have a great Aloha Friday everyone!!


----------



## slip

Only one more Aloha Friday in January. Looks to be a great weekend. 

This week's picture is from the East side of Molokai. Enjoy the view of Halawa Bay and have an awesome Aloha Friday everyone!


----------



## slip

We made it to another Aloha Friday. It looks to be a great weekend. Only one more Aloha Friday until retirement. Since I am going to Kauai on Monday, this week's picture should look familiar to all travelers to Kauai. Have an awesome Aloha Friday everyone.


----------



## linsj

I wish I were there! Big snowstorm here in the Chicago area, and I didn't clean off my van from the snow earlier this week.


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday. Jeff is it really that beautiful in Hawaii. Your photos are just breath taking.


 Linsj, I'm sending you all the snow and freezing temperatures from Virginia. LOL


----------



## slip

linsj said:


> I wish I were there! Big snowstorm here in the Chicago area, and I didn't clean off my van from the snow earlier this week.



I have been getting messaged from Wisconsin friends and they are messaging about the butter cold. I have friends from Chicago,  I grew up there, and they are talking about the snow. It's rough either way. 

Have a trip planned so you have something to look forward to.


----------



## slip

pedro47 said:


> Happy Aloha Friday. Jeff is it really that beautiful in Hawaii. Your photos are just breath taking.
> 
> 
> Linsj, I'm sending you all the snow and freezing temperatures from Virginia. LOL



Yes, sometimes the pictures don't even do it justice. The sunsets are like that for sure. 

But, like every place, there are some areas that are less than ideal.


----------



## Passepartout

Only one more Aloha Friday, Jeff. Then every day is a weekend. I only keep a watch around to tell what day of the month it is and basically ignore the day of the week- or even the time unless we're away on vacation. 

Enjoy your last work week next week. This is what the last 30some years have boiled down to. May the next 30 be at least as good!

Jim


----------



## slip

Passepartout said:


> Only one more Aloha Friday, Jeff. Then every day is a weekend. I only keep a watch around to tell what day of the month it is and basically ignore the day of the week- or even the time unless we're away on vacation.
> 
> Enjoy your last work week next week. This is what the last 30some years have boiled down to. May the next 30 be at least as good!
> 
> Jim



My wife was trying to tell me that she can't remember the days and she thought it had to do with her Hydrocephalus. I told her probably not, I hear that is common with retirees.


----------



## linsj

slip said:


> Have a trip planned so you have something to look forward to.



I'll be back at Hilton Hawaiian Village in March. Wanted to go to another island, but I still refuse to pay the outrageous rental car price. I more than got my money's worth out of the $6 per month senior bus pass last time, plus walked a LOT.


----------



## linsj

pedro47 said:


> Linsj, I'm sending you all the snow and freezing temperatures from Virginia. LOL



We have more than enough here and are glad to share both with you.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

I sure don't envy my relatives in Minnesota, where it was 38 below recently in my parents' home town. It isn't Aloha Friday where I live, but at 70 degrees it's pretty darn close!

And yes, you'll find yourself forgetting what day it is. Often. I'll bet especially so on Molokai.


----------



## slip

linsj said:


> I'll be back at Hilton Hawaiian Village in March. Wanted to go to another island, but I still refuse to pay the outrageous rental car price. I more than got my money's worth out of the $6 per month senior bus pass last time, plus walked a LOT.



Yes, walking here reminds me of Las Vegas. Everything seems close until you start walking.   

Glad you have a trip planned and it's even when the weather can still  be nasty back home.


----------



## slip

PcflEZFlng said:


> I sure don't envy my relatives in Minnesota, where it was 38 below recently in my parents' home town. It isn't Aloha Friday where I live, but at 70 degrees it's pretty darn close!
> 
> And yes, you'll find yourself forgetting what day it is. Often. I'll bet especially so on Molokai.



I even celebrated Aloha Friday when I lived in Wisconsin so it can be celebrated everywhere. It's a state of mind. 

I have been wearing Aloha Shirts to work on Fridays for almost 20 years now.

I'll be looking forward to forgetting what day it is.


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> I even celebrated Aloha Friday when I lived in Wisconsin so it an be celebrated everywhere. It's a state of mind.
> 
> I have been wearing Aloha Shirts to work on Fridays for almost 20 years now.
> 
> I'll be looking forward to forgetting what day it is.


Steve wore Aloha shirts to work on Fridays.  He called them "I wish I was there" shirts.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

slip said:


> I even celebrated Aloha Friday when I lived in Wisconsin so it an be celebrated everywhere. *It's a state of mind.*
> 
> I have been wearing Aloha Shirts to work on Fridays for almost 20 years now.
> 
> I'll be looking forward to forgetting what day it is.


It sure is! I was speaking of it only from a weather POV. Because as a state of mind, when you're retired, every day is Aloha Friday!


----------



## slip

First Aloha Friday in February and last day at work. The packing begins.

This week's picture may bring back some memories for some who have stayed on Kauai at the Pono Kai. This one is from one of the Lanai's. Happy Aloha Friday everyone!!!


----------



## pspercy

When was that concrete path installed ? We stayed at Islander on The Beach in 2001 and I don't remember it then, maybe it doesn't go that far.


----------



## slip

pspercy said:


> When was that concrete path installed ? We stayed at Islander on The Beach in 2001 and I don't remember it then, maybe it doesn't go that far.



No, it doesn't go that far. They want to make it longer but it never seems to happen.


----------



## pedro47

Jeff,  forgive the old man, there is a five hours difference between the time in Hawaii and the East Coast of the United Ststes.

It is 3:09 PM in Hawaii. 

Wishing you your very First Aloha Saturday after your retiremen.


----------



## slip

Wow, I overslept today and I'm late with everything. 

So it's a beautiful day  lots of packing and cleaning to do yet but it looks to be a great weekend. 

This week's picture comes from the south shore of Molokai. This is from when I was shopping for condos and I was staying at Molokai Shores. 

Happy Aloha Friday everyone!!


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday,
Jeff, you have earn the right to oversleep on your first Friday in Retirement.
Jeff, you may not know this but your body and mind are tired. I’m speaking from experience.…OK.…Now you must learn how to Relax or Chill as this young generation caused it.
LOL.


----------



## slip

A little late again today. My wife had to get her monthly shot and we had to get to the post office so of course we had to stop for lunch. 

Anyway, it's Aloha Friday time again and it looks to be a beautiful day and weekend. 
This week's picture is from the North shore of Molokai at the Kalaupapa lookout. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## pedro47

Good evening, Slip, from the east coast of the USA, well this is your second Friday in retirement. LOL
Wishing your wife & you a Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## slip

It's the last Aloha Friday in February and Spring is just around the corner. February seemed to just fly by. March will bring some big changes and we are ready to relax and have some peace and quiet.

This week's picture takes everyone back to Kauai and the Red Dirt Waterfall.  Enjoy the weekend and have a great Aloha Friday everyone!!!


----------



## Greg G

Jeff, that brings back memories of our 2007 trip.  Heck,  it might actually be the same waterfall


----------



## slip

Greg G said:


> Jeff, that brings back memories of our 2007 trip.  Heck,  it might actually be the same waterfall



It is, just different angles and yours is from further back. My wife loves that Waterfall. We were with friends when we found it the first time. This picture is from 2014, I think.


----------



## linsj

Where is that waterfall? Somehow I missed it in all the years I went to Kauai.


----------



## slip

linsj said:


> Where is that waterfall? Somehow I missed it in all the years I went to Kauai.



It's on the way up to Waiamea Canyon. We used the Ultimate Kauai guide to find it. You can hardly see it from the road. You have to go over a guard rail and walk to it from the road. It is close to a mile marker sign. I don't remember which one. Some one may answer here with better directions.


----------



## pedro47

linsj said:


> Where is that waterfall? Somehow I missed it in all the years I went to Kauai.


Look to the right of the photo and enlarge the photo; then you can see the waterfall.


----------



## slip

pedro47 said:


> Look to the right of the photo and enlarge the photo; then you can see the waterfall.



She has been to Kauai and wanted to know where it was on the island.


----------



## linsj

slip said:


> It's on the way up to Waiamea Canyon. We used the Ultimate Kauai guide to find it. You can hardly see it from the road. You have to go over a guard rail and walk to it from the road. It is close to a mile marker sign. I don't remember which one. Some one may answer here with better directions.



That explains why I've never seen it. I haven't walked around much up there, only stopped at lookouts and the end point.


----------



## DaveNV

linsj said:


> That explains why I've never seen it. I haven't walked around much up there, only stopped at lookouts and the end point.



You also need to go at a time of the year when there is water flowing.  We stopped one time and everything was dry. Interesting to see the dry creek bed, but would have been more interesting with flowing water in it. 

It's not far off the roadway.  But as I recall, you do need to climb over a guard rail.

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNV said:


> You also need to go at a time of the year when there is water flowing.  We stopped one time and everything was dry. Interesting to see the dry creek bed, but would have been more interesting with flowing water in it.
> 
> It's not far off the roadway.  But as i recall, you do need to climb over a guard rail.
> 
> Dave



Yep, that's right. I have never been there with no water flowing. That may happen more during the dry season? 

The picture is deceiving, it's not very big. I have a picture somewhere with my wife standing next to it for a sense of how big it is.


----------



## pedro47

Good morning Jeff,  in the land of Paradise. 
Jeff, wishing you your first Happy Aloha Friday, in the Month of March 2022.

A few months ago you were planning your retirement.  Now you are planning how to stay busy. LOL


----------



## slip

Happy Aloha Friday everyone!! Today I have been retired for 1 month.

Looks to be a beautiful Aloha Friday. We may even get the car washed today. Since it's our first Aloha Friday since we moved to Molokai, this week's photo is from the Kamehameha V Hwy just east from our condo. It's just a little ways past where the road narrows down to one lane. Enjoy and have a great Aloha Friday everyone.


----------



## slip

pedro47 said:


> Good morning Jeff,  in the land of Paradise.
> Jeff, wishing you your first Happy Aloha Friday, in the Month of March 2022.
> 
> A few months ago you were planning your retirement.  Now you are planning how to stay busy. LOL



 

Since yesterday, I am feeling a bit better and my kidney stone is either passing or at least not bothering me. We may stop into Kaunakakai town to go to the Hardware store to pickup a few things or we'll stay home. Tune will tell.


----------



## slip

It's Aloha Friday!! Many friends on the mainland will Spring forward for Daylight Savings time this weekend. The weekend looks to be a great one. 

This week's picture takes us back to Maui. We are overlooking the Lahaina Harbor. Enjoy and have an awesome Aloha Friday.


----------



## pedro47

slip said:


> It's Aloha Friday!! Many friends on the mainland will Spring forward for Daylight Savings time this weekend. The weekend looks to be a great one.
> 
> This week's picture takes us back to Maui. We are overlooking the Lahaina Harbor. Enjoy and have an awesome Aloha Friday.
> 
> View attachment 48810


Happy Aloha Friday


----------



## slip

Alright these Aloha Fridays are hard to keep track of now that I'm retired. I keep having to ask Kim what day it is.   

After I asked her what day it was yesterday, I was able to get a picture ready. We have a cloudy Aloha Friday so far here on Molokai but it's still going to be a good day. 

This week's picture takes us back to Oahu when we stayed at the Rainbow Tower at Hilton Hawaiian Village over Christmas.

Have an awesome Aloha Friday everyone!!


----------



## geist1223

Put an Alert on your Fone that reminds you every Friday that it is Friday.


----------



## slip

geist1223 said:


> Put an Alert on your Fone that reminds you every Friday that it is Friday.



It may come to that.


----------



## pedro47

geist1223 said:


> Put an Alert on your Fone that reminds you every Friday that it is Friday.


No! Jeff, Please,   Remember This, every Day is Happy Aloha Day


----------



## Tamaradarann

slip said:


> Alright these Aloha Fridays are hard to keep track of now that I'm retired. I keep having to ask Kim what day it is.
> 
> After I asked her what day it was yesterday, I was able to get a picture ready. We have a cloudy Aloha Friday so far here on Molokai but it's still going to be a good day.
> 
> This week's picture takes us back to Oahu when we stayed at the Rainbow Tower at Hilton Hawaiian Village over Christmas.
> 
> Have an awesome Aloha Friday everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 49418


Slip,

Your posting and making a point of Happy Aloha Friday shows that you are a newly retired person and still look at Friday as a big deal since it is the end of the work week.  After you are retired for awhile you will not only forget its Friday you will start looking at it as just another day of the week.

However, one of the things that we find being retired with 7 days off a week is that Saturday and Sunday become really a pain in the neck particularly when either Friday or Monday are Holidays.  Certain businesses are closed, Offices that you need to contact to ask a question about a bill, charge, and some customer service organizations are closed.  Some Doctor's Offices are closed.  Stores are busier.  As you have previously mentioned some locations close up on Sundays. 

When you are working in a regular Monday-Friday job you so look forward to the weekend.  Now we just look at Saturday and Sunday as days of the week that we can't get certain things done.


----------



## slip

Tamaradarann said:


> Slip,
> 
> Your posting and making a point of Happy Aloha Friday shows that you are a newly retired person and still look at Friday as a big deal since it is the end of the work week.  After you are retired for awhile you will not only forget its Friday you will start looking at it as just another day of the week.
> 
> However, one of the things that we find being retired with 7 days off a week is that Saturday and Sunday become really a pain in the neck particularly when either Friday or Monday are Holidays.  Certain businesses are closed, Offices that you need to contact to ask a question about a bill, charge, and some customer service organizations are closed.  Some Doctor's Offices are closed.  Stores are busier.  As you have previously mentioned some locations close up on Sundays.
> 
> When you are working in a regular Monday-Friday job you so look forward to the weekend.  Now we just look at Saturday and Sunday as days of the week that we can't get certain things done.



Yes, I gave already discovered that about the weekend. It's even more si here on Molokai where most places are closed on Sunday. 

We are even finding the best times to travel to Kaunakakai town. We have been caught behind the School bus dropping kids off in the afternoon a couple times. We try to avoid that now when planning our trip. 

Yes, Aloha Friday doesn't mean as much as before but we still love when we hear the song on the radio. It's still uplifting and a state of mind.


----------



## Tamaradarann

slip said:


> Yes, I gave already discovered that about the weekend. It's even more si here on Molokai where most places are closed on Sunday.
> 
> We are even funding the best times to travel to Kaunakakai town. We have been caught behind the School bus dropping kids off in the afternoon a couple times. We try to avoid that now when planning our trip.
> 
> Yes, Aloha Friday doesn't mean as much as before but we still love when we hear the song on the radio. It's still uplifting and a state of mind.



As you mentioned Molokai is much more laid back than Honolulu so you may not get to feel this way.  When we worked we would think about NOT tying up our valuable Weekend Days since those were the ones which you didn't have to go to work.  Now we think about NOT tying up our week days when the stores are less busy, doctor's offices are open for calls and appointments, customer service organizations are open for calls; some of which are in Eastern Time Zone so they close at 10 or 11AM Hawaii Time.


----------



## slip

Tamaradarann said:


> As you mentioned Molokai is much more laid back than Honolulu so you may not get to feel this way.  When we worked we would think about NOT tying up our valuable Weekend Days since those were the ones which you didn't have to go to work.  Now we think about NOT tying up our week days when the stores are less busy, doctor's offices are open for calls and appointments, customer service organizations are open for calls; some of which are in Eastern Time Zone so they close at 10 or 11AM Hawaii Time.



Yes, since we moved, we have been working getting the condo set up the way my wife wants. In doing so we have had to get some incidentals so we have been making many trips into town. We have ordered a lot on Amazon too but some of those deliveries include a trip to town to pick the packages up at the Post office. 

Once we are settled we will try to limit trips to town to twice a week. That will depend on what's going on. We are trying to avoid weekend trips since it is more crowded in town then.


----------



## pedro47

How far do you have to drive into town?


----------



## slip

pedro47 said:


> How far do you have to drive into town?



It's 13 miles ro town so 26 miles round trip that is very similar to what our trip was when we lived in Wisconsin. 

The top speed limit here is 45mph and we go through a couple subdivisions where the speed drops to 35mph. It takes about 20 minutes.


----------



## geist1223

slip said:


> We are even funding the best times to travel to Kaunakakai town. We have been caught behind the School bus dropping kids off in the afternoon a couple times. We try to avoid that now when planning our trip.



Does it cost less to travel at the worse time?


----------



## slip

geist1223 said:


> Does it cost less to travel at the worse time?



Darn auto spell.


----------



## pedro47

slip said:


> It's 13 miles ro town so 26 miles round trip that is very similar to what our trip was when we lived in Wisconsin.
> 
> The top speed limit here is 45mph and we go through a couple subdivisions where the speed drops to 35mph. It takes about 20 minutes.


When we move to the country over 45 years ago; we drove 23 miles one way or 46 miles round trip. Two lane highways with no traffic once we cross the County line into old Nansemond County.
Once we crossed into old Nansemond County the temperatures would drop 6 to 8 degrees lower. Because Route 17 had very tall trees on both side of the highway. It was mostly farmland, with chicken, pigs, hogs,, peach orchards, collars, corn fields, and cotton fields.

Now it take 10 minutes or more just to leave our neighborhood because all the traffic on Route 17 , now the City folks called it Bridge Road.


----------



## slip

pedro47 said:


> When we move to the country over 45 years ago; we drove 23 miles one way or 46 miles round trip. Two lane highways with no traffic once we cross the County line into old Nansemond County.
> Once we crossed into old Nansemond County the temperatures would drop 6 to 8 degrees lower. Because Route 17 had very tall trees on both side of the highway. It was mostly farmland, with chicken, pigs, hogs,, peach orchards, collars, corn fields, and cotton fields.
> 
> Now it take 10 minutes or more just to leave our neighborhood because all the traffic on Route 17 , now the City folks called it Bridge Road.



Very similar to our route in Wisconsin  they put in a bypass and that knocked a couple miles off. But not much traffic. The only problem times were when it showed. 

It will just keep getting busier there. We'll see what happens here in Molokai.


----------



## slip

Another beautiful weekend is on the way. Tomorrow we have to pick up our Krispy Kreme Donuts at the Kilohana School for their fundraiser.  Haven't had those in years. 

This week's photo takes us back to Oahu from the Rainbow Tower at Hilton Hawaiian Village in Waikiki for a sunset. We stayed there over Christmas 2020. Enjoy and have a Wonderful Aloha Friday.


----------



## Luanne

Happy Aloha Friday from Maui.


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> Happy Aloha Friday from Maui.



Hope your having a great trip and hopefully the wind dies down a little today.


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday from sunny Virginia. LOL


----------



## Greg G

slip said:


> .... Tomorrow we have to pick up our Krispy Kreme Donuts at the Kilohana School for their fundraiser.  Haven't had those in years.



You are truly in paradise.

Greg


----------



## pedro47

slip said:


> Another beautiful weekend is on the way. Tomorrow we have to pick up our Krispy Kreme Donuts at the Kilohana School for their fundraiser.  Haven't had those in years.
> 
> This week's photo takes us back to Oahu from the Rainbow Tower at Hilton Hawaiian Village in Waikiki for a sunset. We stayed there over Christmas 2020. Enjoy and have a Wonderful Aloha Friday.
> 
> View attachment 49956
> [/QUOTE
> Is that a stock photo or a photo from your condo. Awesome photo.
> 
> Is that a stock photo or a photo from your condo. Awesome phot.


----------



## slip

It is a photo I took from Hilton Hawain Village Rainbow Tower. Awesome for sunsets.


----------



## slip

Another week and another Aloha Friday. Most of Hawaii got some much needed rain this week. Well, maybe the Honolulu airport got too much since it flooded and it looks like some rain will continue through the weekend.

This week's photo is from over by the West side of Molokai and it reminds visitors and locals alike to where they are and what makes Molokai, Molokai.

Enjoy and have an awesome Aloha Friday everyone!


----------



## pedro47

Aloha ahiahi. Jeff
Maika'i no au


----------



## Luanne

Happy Aloha Friday.  We didn't get much rain where we are on Maui, but the weather last night did drive us indoors for dinner.


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> Happy Aloha Friday.  We didn't get much rain where we are on Maui, but the weather last night did drive us indoors for dinner.



We just got back home from Kaunakakai and it started to rain really good as soon as we parked. Got a little wet coming inside. We were going to have lunch outside but the while lanai was wet. 

Hope your enjoying your trip.


----------



## slip

It's another Great Aloha Friday!! Kim has her first doctors appointment on Molokai today so we are up early and ready to go into Kaunakakai town. We're going to stop at the Lunch Box and grab some Subs for lunch. It's a beautiful day here and hope everyone has some nice weather to enjoy.

This week's picture takes us to Kauai and the Kilauea Lighthouse.  It's a beautiful place to visit when you make it to Kauai. 

Enjoy and have a Wonderful Aloha Friday everyone!


----------



## Luanne

Happy Aloha Friday.

Here is a picture from our trip.  Wasn't able to post anything while we were there.


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> Happy Aloha Friday.
> 
> Here is a picture from our trip.  Wasn't able to post anything while we were there.
> 
> View attachment 51193



Awesome picture! I'm sure it felt good to be back.


----------



## Kildahl

slip said:


> Very similar to our route in Wisconsin  they put in a bypass and that knocked a couple miles off. But not much traffic. The only problem times were when it showed.
> 
> It will just keep getting busier there. We'll see what happens here in Molokai.


Just when it showed snow?
I think the WI bypass was getting some wintery mix today also.


----------



## Kildahl

slip said:


> It's another Great Aloha Friday!! Kim has her first doctors appointment on Molokai today so we are up early and ready to go into Kaunakakai town. We're going to stop at the Lunch Box and grab some Subs for lunch. It's a beautiful day here and hope everyone has some nice weather to enjoy.
> 
> This week's picture takes us to Kauai and the Kilauea Lighthouse.  It's a beautiful place to visit when you make it to Kauai.
> 
> Enjoy and have a Wonderful Aloha Friday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 51178


Visits still be appointment only?


----------



## slip

Kildahl said:


> Visits still be appointment only?



Yes


----------



## slip

Kildahl said:


> Just when it showed snow?
> I think the WI bypass was getting some wintery mix today also.



Yep. They had snow on the ground this morning. I had people send me pictures.


----------



## slip

Happy Aloha Friday!! Looks to be an awesome Easter weekend. The weather has been great. Nice and sunny with nice easy trade winds. 

4 week until our vacation on Kauai so this week's picture takes us back to Kauai. All the way over on the west side to Polihale Beach and a look at the start of the Napali Coast. Enjoy and have a great Aloha Friday everyone!!


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday and wishing everyone a Happy Easter weekend.


----------



## pedro47

Slip, you are up early this Saturday morning.


----------



## slip

pedro47 said:


> Slip, you are up early this Saturday morning.



Or up late.


----------



## slip

Happy Aloha Friday everyone! Sounds like we are in for a little rain this weekend but No Rain, No Rainbows. 

This week's picture takes us to the far East end of Molokai. There is a lookout over Halawa Bay and if you look back, you can see Moa'ula Falls. There is a culture hike that takes you back there. You can even swim under the falls when the water isn't too high.

Have an awesome Aloha Friday everyone!!


----------



## slip

Happy Aloha Friday everyone!! It looks to be a nice weekend with plenty of sunshine. Only 15 days until we are heading over to Kauai. We are meeting some of our Wisconsin friends there. 

This week's picture takes us to the North West side of Molokai on Kepuhi Beach.  The waters should be calming soon in that side of the island.  

I hope everyone is able to get out and enjoy. Have an awesome Aloha Friday everyone.


----------



## slip

Happy Aloha Friday!! This is Mother's Day weekend so everyone will be busy visiting family. Take time and enjoy. ❤

This week's picture takes us to The Big Island on the Hilo side at Naniloa. A nice older Hilton Hotel where the cruise ships sail by. It has great Kim Taylor Reese photos all around the resort. This Hula statue overlooks the Bay. Enjoy and have a Wonderful Aloha Friday everyone!!


----------



## easyrider

slip said:


> Or up late.



I remember riding a stock while we were in Hawaii and staying up until 4 am Hawaiian time to see things all the way through, lol. 

Bill


----------



## pedro47

H


slip said:


> Happy Aloha Friday!! This is Mother's Day weekend so everyone will be busy visiting family. Take time and enjoy. ❤
> 
> This week's picture takes us to The Big Island on the Hilo side at Naniloa. A nice older Hilton Hotel where the cruise ships sail by. It has great Kim Taylor Reese photos all around the resort. This Hula statue overlooks the Bay. Enjoy and have a Wonderful Aloha Friday everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 54008


Happy Aloha Friday


----------



## slip

It's Aloha Friday again!! We are ready for the weekend and tomorrow we are making a trip to Kauai for the week. Time for a vacation. 

This week's picture is from Kauai and the Coastal path in front of the Pono Kai Resort.  Our home for next week. 

Have an awesome Aloha Friday everyone!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Aloha Friday! 6 weeks until we get to see for ourselves "aloha friday"! Will wave to Molokai from our lanai 
Hope you have a fabulous week on Kauai!


----------



## slip

Monykalyn said:


> Happy Aloha Friday! 6 weeks until we get to see for ourselves "aloha friday"! Will wave to Molokai from our lanai
> Hope you have a fabulous week on Kauai!



Mahalo!!

Those 6 weeks will go fast.  I'll wave from our lanai also. Enjoy Maui, I know you'll have a wonderful time.


----------



## pedro47

Monykalyn said:


> Happy Aloha Friday! 6 weeks until we get to see for ourselves "aloha friday"! Will wave to Molokai from our lanai
> Hope you have a fabulous week on Kauai!


Happy Aloha and just enjoy the beauty of Hawaii and its people.


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday Slip it is 1:32 AM in Hawaii as I post this.
Good morning and Aloha. Thanks for your thread and all your information.


----------



## pedro47

To Slip: Mahalo


----------



## slip

It's Aloha Friday time again! One more day on Kauai and we return home to Molokai tomorrow.  We had a great time and Kim had fun getting out and about again to see the island.


Today's picture takes us back to Kepu Beach on Molokai's West side. Happy Aloha Friday and have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## easyrider

slip said:


> It's Aloha Friday time again! One more day on Kauai and we return home to Molokai tomorrow.  We had a great time and Kim had fun getting out and about again to see the island.
> 
> 
> Today's picture takes us back to Kepu Beach on Molokai's West side. Happy Aloha Friday and have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 55504



That looks perfect for hooking ulua. Is this a local fishing spot.

Bill


----------



## slip

easyrider said:


> That looks perfect for hooking ulua. Is this a local fishing spot.
> 
> Bill



I have only seen surfers in that spot but I have only been there about 10 times and only an hour or so each time. 

I haven't asked around about fishing yet but I may have a deer hunt lined up.


----------



## slip

It's Aloha Friday!! It looks to be a beautiful weekend. Hopefully everyone can get out and enjoy it. 

This week's picture takes us to the North East side of Molokai, to Halawa Bay. this beautiful spot was the site of the 1946 and 1957 Tsunami 's. It is a gorgeous natural bay. This photo was taken from a Mokulele flight to Maui. 

Enjoy and have a Super Happy Aloha Friday!!


----------



## pedro47

I'm little late slip, but a Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## slip

It's time to get ready for another weekend and we'll start with another Aloha Friday. June is now upon us and the summer will be starting soon. 

This week's picture takes us back to Kauai and shows the view looking south from The Olympic Cafe. The Olympic is staple in Kapaa and many people feel a trip to Kapaa isn't complete without a stop here. This picture is older since a couple of the businesses across from the Olympic are now closed. 

Enjoy and have an awesome Aloha Friday. 

Happy Aloha Friday everyone!!


----------



## pedro47

Good morning Jeff, it is very early in Hawaii. LOL
Wishing Kim and you a very Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> It's time to get ready for another weekend and we'll start with another Aloha Friday. June is now upon us and the summer will be starting soon.
> 
> This week's picture takes us back to Kauai and shows the view looking south from The Olympic Cafe. The Olympic is staple in Kapaa and many people feel a trip to Kapaa isn't complete without a stop here. This picture is older since a couple of the businesses across from the Olympic are now closed.
> 
> Enjoy and have an awesome Aloha Friday.
> 
> Happy Aloha Friday everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 56840



The Olympic is a must-do lunch stop for us every time we visit Kauai. Great food, and ice cold beer. What’s not to like? 

Dave


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Aloha Friday! the Kauai pictures from your week look so beautiful!!


slip said:


> Mahalo!!
> 
> Those 6 weeks will go fast.  I'll wave from our lanai also. Enjoy Maui, I know you'll have a wonderful time.


Down to 3 weeks!!! Need them to go even faster now lol!


----------



## slip

Monykalyn said:


> Happy Aloha Friday! the Kauai pictures from your week look so beautiful!!
> 
> Down to 3 weeks!!! Need them to go even faster now lol!



Half way there.  Those last few weeks go the fastest.


----------



## slip

We made it to another Aloha Friday.  Tomorrow is King Kamehameha Day.  Molokai is celebrating with a Rodeo on the west side. We hope everyone can get out and enjoy the weekend.

This week's picture takes us back to Honolulu and the famous King Kamehameha Statue that stands proudly in front of the Home of the Hawaii Supreme Court.

Enjoy and have a great Aloha Friday everyone.


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday


----------



## SteveinHNL

slip said:


> We made it to another Aloha Friday.  Tomorrow is King Kamehameha Day.  Molokai is celebrating with a Rodeo on the west side. We hope everyone can get out and enjoy the weekend.
> 
> This week's picture takes us back to Honolulu and the famous King Kamehameha Statue that stands proudly in front of the Home of the Hawaii Supreme Court.
> 
> Enjoy and have a great Aloha Friday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 57589


I’ve argued cases there!


----------



## easyrider

slip said:


> We made it to another Aloha Friday.  Tomorrow is King Kamehameha Day.  Molokai is celebrating with a Rodeo on the west side. We hope everyone can get out and enjoy the weekend.
> 
> This week's picture takes us back to Honolulu and the famous King Kamehameha Statue that stands proudly in front of the Home of the Hawaii Supreme Court.
> 
> Enjoy and have a great Aloha Friday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 57589




Happy 150th Birthday Paiea the Lonely One. Not so lonely today !

Bill


----------



## slip

The Aina has been getting some much needed rain but it still looks to be a great Father Day weekend and we get to start it off with a Happy Aloha Friday.

This week's picture is in Honor of the Hokule'a returning to Oahu from its latest journey to Tahiti.  We were in Kauai a few year  back and the Hokule'a just happened to be docked at Nawiliwili Harbor. It is awesome to see it and learn about its historic journeys.  

Enjoy and have a great Happy Aloha Friday!


----------



## pedro47

Wishing Kim and you a Happy Aloha Friday. Enjoy your day together. 
Slip, you are up very early this Friday morning. LOL


----------



## slip

Another week and another Aloha Friday. Now that summer is here we can all get out and enjoy. Don't wait too long because summer will be gone before you know it. 

This week's picture takes you to the east side of Molokai where you can enjoy some peace and quiet.  

Enjoy and have an awesome Aloha Friday. 

Happy Aloha Friday everyone!!


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## Monykalyn

I’m late on the Happy Aloha Friday to you! Got to resort around 10pm. Up and out today at 230 am to make sunrise at Haleakala-some clouds but did get to see the amazing colors.  Also a rainbow because it was misty!  Back to resort after breakfast at Grandmas coffee house for a nap. Waving to you from our lanai!


----------



## slip

Monykalyn said:


> I’m late on the Happy Aloha Friday to you! Got to resort around 10pm. Up and out today at 230 am to make sunrise at Haleakala-some clouds but did get to see the amazing colors.  Also a rainbow because it was misty!  Back to resort after breakfast at Grandmas coffee house for a nap. Waving to you from our lanai!



Just got onto TUG now. I'm waving back. You'll need some rest later.   

Even with the clouds Haleakala can be awesome.


----------



## slip

It's the fourth of July weekend. Time for a long weekend and celebrate our nation's birthday. Time to break out some brats and head to the grill. 

This week's picture comes from Molokai and Paddlers Inn. This sign hangs over the stage and sums up Hawaii and everyone here.

Have a great Happy Aloha Friday everyone!!!


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> It's the fourth of July weekend. Time for a long weekend and celebrate our nation's birthday. Time to break out some brats and head to the grill.
> 
> This week's picture comes from Molokai and Paddlers Inn. This sign hangs over the stage and sums up Hawaii and everyone here.
> 
> Have a great Happy Aloha Friday everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 59324



I'm seeing more and more Kona Brewing varieties in stores here. So they're growing, for sure.

Dave


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday from North Carolina.


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday to everyone. LOL


----------



## slip

Pedro beat me to it today.  

It's Aloha Friday and the weekend has arrived.  Kaunakakai has brought back It's Saturday Market on the second Saturday of the month so we will check that out tomorrow.

This week's picture is from yesterday on our lanai. There was some nice color in the sky in the evening. 

Enjoy and have an awesome Happy Aloha Friday everyone!!


----------



## TomCO

*Happy Aloha Friday! *

We are scheduled to fly into Kahului tomorrow afternoon for our first ever visit and plan to stay the week in Kihei. So many adventures planned starting with Haleakala summit sunrise reservation for Sunday. Feel very blessed to plan for next Aloha Friday on Maui.
Great thread!


----------



## slip

TomCO said:


> *Happy Aloha Friday! *
> 
> We are scheduled to fly into Kahului tomorrow afternoon for our first ever visit and plan to stay the week in Kihei. So many adventures planned starting with Haleakala summit sunrise reservation for Sunday. Feel very blessed to plan for next Aloha Friday on Maui.
> Great thread!



Mahalo and when you arrive tomorrow, E komo mai.

You will have an awesome trip. The ride to Haleakala is winding and long but worth it.

Looks like you will have some nice weather.
Enjoy your trip. Hopefully you will return. I'll be waving from Molokai.


----------



## TomCO

slip said:


> Mahalo and when you arrive tomorrow, E komo mai.
> 
> You will have an awesome trip. The ride to Haleakala is winding and long but worth it.
> 
> Looks like you will have some nice weather.
> Enjoy your trip. Hopefully you will return. I'll be waving from Molokai.



Mahalo, slip!



So many warm greetings all around! We arrived Saturday afternoon and the Budget car rental was relatively quick and easy with Fastbreak. Thank you to all TUG members who promote that tip! Checked in to the resort and then a trip to Foodland for initial grocery purchases.

All five of us travelers rose from our slumbers and made our trek from the WorldMark Kihei toward  Haleakala early Sunday. The weather was excellent and arrived to the overlook at about 5:20 AM local time. The line at entrance was about 20 minutes and we are fortunate to have left on schedule.
Spectacular, spiritual experience and amazing to join the others already gathered. Not too crowded at all and also explored the summit area. The only wildlife seen were several Chukar birds on the short trail. Spent the rest of the day in Kihei to recover from early day with some beach time and early evening visit to Costco for supplies.
Looking forward to our Beach Buddies adventure on Wednesday sponsored by the Maui Humane Society. https://www.mauihumanesociety.org/beach-buddies/. We knew we would miss our pups and thought this would be lots of fun.
Waving back to you and yours on Molokai!


----------



## SandyPGravel

Hey @slip I visited your old neck of the woods yesterday.  Picked up a vintage bumper pool table in "rural" Reedsburg.


----------



## slip

TomCO said:


> Mahalo, slip!
> 
> View attachment 59882
> 
> So many warm greetings all around! We arrived Saturday afternoon and the Budget car rental was relatively quick and easy with Fastbreak. Thank you to all TUG members who promote that tip! Checked in to the resort and then a trip to Foodland for initial grocery purchases.
> 
> All five of us travelers rose from our slumbers and made our trek from the WorldMark Kihei toward  Haleakala early Sunday. The weather was excellent and arrived to the overlook at about 5:20 AM local time. The line at entrance was about 20 minutes and we are fortunate to have left on schedule.
> Spectacular, spiritual experience and amazing to join the others already gathered. Not too crowded at all and also explored the summit area. The only wildlife seen were several Chukar birds on the short trail. Spent the rest of the day in Kihei to recover from early day with some beach time and early evening visit to Costco for supplies.
> Looking forward to our Beach Buddies adventure on Wednesday sponsored by the Maui Humane Society. https://www.mauihumanesociety.org/beach-buddies/. We knew we would miss our pups and thought this would be lots of fun.
> Waving back to you and yours on Molokai!
> 
> 
> View attachment 59884View attachment 59887



Awesome pictures.  We love staying in Kihei and own at the Maui Schooner. It's nice to start the trip with a highlight like sunrise at Haleakala. 

Looking forward to hearing about the rest of tour trip.


----------



## slip

SandyPGravel said:


> Hey @slip I visited your old neck of the woods yesterday.  Picked up a vintage bumper pool table in "rural" Reedsburg.



Cool!

You didn't buy it on the Buckhorn Subdivision off Mirror Lake Road did you? That's where we used to live. That would have been a huge coincidence.


----------



## SandyPGravel

slip said:


> Cool!
> 
> You didn't buy it on the Buckhorn Subdivision off Mirror Lake Road did you? That's where we used to live. That would have been a huge coincidence.


Burnawood st, I don't know the subdivision.  It was south and east of Reedsburg proper.   The smaller of the two tables.


----------



## slip

SandyPGravel said:


> Burnawood st, I don't know the subdivision.  It was south and east of Reedsburg proper. View attachment 59901  The smaller of the two tables.



Ok, just off 136 on the way to Rock Springs.
We lives about 4 miles from there.


----------



## Luanne

TomCO said:


> *Happy Aloha Friday! *
> 
> We are scheduled to fly into Kahului tomorrow afternoon for our first ever visit and plan to stay the week in Kihei. So many adventures planned starting with Haleakala summit sunrise reservation for Sunday. Feel very blessed to plan for next Aloha Friday on Maui.
> Great thread!


We own in Kihei and have spent years of wonderful trips there.  Still haven't done the sunrise at Haleakala though.  Do you have your tickets for this already?

Our first morning is spent on a sunrise whale watch as we have been coming in March.


----------



## TomCO

Luanne said:


> We own in Kihei and have spent years of wonderful trips there.  Still haven't done the sunrise at Haleakala though.  Do you have your tickets for this already?
> 
> Our first morning is spent on a sunrise whale watch as we have been coming in March.


Very nice! We are enjoying our stay immensely and are fortunate to enjoy an ocean view from the balcony and master bedroom our 2 bedroom unit in building 8.





We have yet to explore the other island beaches and plan to visit the west side for that later in the week. The lava rocks embedded in the shoreline along with such soft sand is incredible. Kihei really feels like a great place to stay. Sure, the WorldMark is not quite a luxury experience, but at 12,000 WM credits for a week, the price is right! 


Yes, we made sure to have that ready in advance. The 3-7 AM timed entry calendar opens up 60 days prior (at 7 AM Hawaii local time IIRC) and each reservation is valid for 3 days. https://www.nps.gov/hale/planyourvisit/permitsandreservations.htm
Mahalo!


----------



## TomCO

slip said:


> Awesome pictures.  We love staying in Kihei and own at the Maui Schooner. It's nice to start the trip with a highlight like sunrise at Haleakala.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about the rest of tour trip.



Kihei does feel like a great spot for families and somewhat centrally located on the island. Very cool that you own down the street and I may take a drive in to check out your resort while heading out that way.

We went to the Maui Ocean Center for Monday late morning/afternoon and spent a full 5 hours there. So much to see and amazing that my two teenagers also had a great time exploring and…..LEARNING! We had lunch at the Seascape restaurant within and the food was also excellent.
https://mauioceancenter.com/dine/

Road to Hana is on the agenda for today with a plan to leave the condo at 7 AM. I am hoping that my experience in the Colorado mountains heading to my “local” WorldMark resorts should provide some benefit. Estes Park is a relatively calm drive from the Denver metro. OTOH, Steamboat Springs and Granby involve some mountain passes that can get a bit sketchy in winter. 

To Hana we go!


----------



## slip

Looks like we may get lucky and Hurricane Darby is weakening and passing to the south so Saturday should be nice so we can enjoy Hiro's 5th Anniversary celebration.


This week's picture takes us back to Kauai down by Shipwreck Beach. In this picture, we caught the net still in the air just as the fisherman cast it out.


I hope everyone can get out and enjoy the weekend. Have a Happy Aloha Friday everyone!


----------



## pedro47

Good afternoon Jeff, wishing everyone a Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## TomCO

TomCO said:


> To Hana we go!



Aloha Friday wishes sent from the south side of Maui to you Jeff and to all TUG members. A special shout-out to those members (including lots of fantastic WorldMark owners on this site - you all rock!) with a passion to help newbies like me figure out how to find a way to Hawaii! My waitlist request was placed late last year with the match for our week coming to us in February. My advice to offer is the waitlist works, use it! 
Well, enough about timeshare!

We did make it to Hana (and beyond!) with multiple stops along the way. The Kīpahulu area of Haleakala was our final point before heading back “home”. An amazing 11 hour total trip. As it turns out (pun intended!) heading out to all those ski/snowboard trips did prepare for all those curves. I plan to organize and share more detail on Hana day trip after return.

Relaxing for a few hours at Charley Young Beach in Kihei. Back to reality tomorrow….













Enjoy the photos. Mahalo!
Tom


----------



## slip

TomCO said:


> Aloha Friday wishes sent from the south side of Maui to you Jeff and to all TUG members. A special shout-out to those members (including lots of fantastic WorldMark owners on this site - you all rock!) with a passion to help newbies like me figure out how to find a way to Hawaii! My waitlist request was placed late last year with the match for our week coming to us in February. My advice to offer is the waitlist works, use it!
> Well, enough about timeshare!
> 
> We did make it to Hana (and beyond!) with multiple stops along the way. The Kīpahulu area of Haleakala was our final point before heading back “home”. An amazing 11 hour total trip. As it turns out (pun intended!) heading out to all those ski/snowboard trips did prepare for all those curves. I plan to organize and share more detail on Hana day trip after return.
> 
> Relaxing for a few hours at Charley Young Beach in Kihei. Back to reality tomorrow….View attachment 60202View attachment 60203View attachment 60204
> View attachment 60205View attachment 60206View attachment 60207
> Enjoy the photos. Mahalo!
> Tom



Aloha Tom and awesome pictures.

Looks like the trip was a great success. The WorldMark resorts are actually well located throughout Hawaii in my opinion. Can't wait to hear more about the trip. That Road to Hana makes for a long day.


----------



## slip

It's Aloha Friday!! Another weekend for everyone to enjoy. Here in Hawaii, school starts in 10 days so summer is winding down.


This week's picture takes us to Kauai and the west side of the island. In the town of Hanapepe, there is the famous swinging bridge. When you come, make sure you stop and check it out.


Enjoy and have a Wonderful Aloha Friday!!


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> It's Aloha Friday!! Another weekend for everyone to enjoy. Here in Hawaii, school starts in 10 days so summer is winding down.
> 
> 
> This week's picture takes us to Kauai and the west side of the island. In the town of Hanapepe, there is the famous swinging bridge. When you come, make sure you stop and check it out.
> 
> 
> Enjoy and have a Wonderful Aloha Friday!!
> 
> View attachment 60708



Saw the picture, and thought, "Gee, that looks like the Swinging Bridge in Hanapepe."  Then I read your text..  D'oh! 

Dave


----------



## Kildahl

Never have stopped and explored there. We will in the coming new year!


----------



## TomCO

@slip
Aloha Jeff!

Aloha TUG members!


Great scene from Kauai. That bridge sure looks narrow and it must be fun in high winds! Whee!

An idea came to me earlier to share some highlights of our recent Maui trip (July 9 - 16) on this thread a little bit each Friday. This would help me to select some of the most relevant photos and let people see a little corner of paradise that we are lucky to have visited.

Our first significant outing was the early Sunday morning trek to Haleakala on July 10th. Our rental was a Jeep Wrangler 4 door and while I consider myself to be an experienced driver, admittedly I know very little specific to Jeeps and the culture surrounding them. Regardless, this vehicle performed like a champ and I am happy we picked this for the trip. May even consider a purchase in the future. This choice ended about $30/day more than the tiny cars listed on the Costco Travel website with a cancel/rebook the week before travel. Worth every penny. We had five travelers and the backseat occupants managed with little complaint. That was one of my initial concerns and cargo space was also decent. Also did quite well on the “less than paved” side-roads off the Hana Highway. Will likely rent similar when we are fortunate enough to eventually visit the big island.

Here is early AM view from visitor center area just below the summit of Haleakala. I found the view of the crater along with the sunrise to be a unique and amazing combination.

Mahalo,
Tom


----------



## slip

TomCO said:


> @slip
> Aloha Jeff!
> 
> Aloha TUG members!
> 
> 
> Great scene from Kauai. That bridge sure looks narrow and it must be fun in high winds! Whee!
> 
> An idea came to me earlier to share some highlights of our recent Maui trip (July 9 - 16) on this thread a little bit each Friday. This would help me to select some of the most relevant photos and let people see a little corner of paradise that we are lucky to have visited.
> 
> Our first significant outing was the early Sunday morning trek to Haleakala on July 10th. Our rental was a Jeep Wrangler 4 door and while I consider myself to be an experienced driver, admittedly I know very little specific to Jeeps and the culture surrounding them. Regardless, this vehicle performed like a champ and I am happy we picked this for the trip. May even consider a purchase in the future. This choice ended about $30/day more than the tiny cars listed on the Costco Travel website with a cancel/rebook the week before travel. Worth every penny. We had five travelers and the backseat occupants managed with little complaint. That was one of my initial concerns and cargo space was also decent. Also did quite well on the “less than paved” side-roads off the Hana Highway. Will likely rent similar when we are fortunate enough to eventually visit the big island.
> 
> Here is early AM view from visitor center area just below the summit of Haleakala. I found the view of the crater along with the sunrise to be a unique and amazing combination.
> 
> Mahalo,
> Tom
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60739View attachment 60740



Awesome pictures,  can't wait to see more on Fridays.

I used to own a Wrangler and have gotten some upgrades to Jeeps over the years during our Hawaii travels.


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday


----------



## pedro47

To Slip and all Tuggers around the world.
Wishing you a very Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## slip

It's Aloha Friday again. The trade winds were supposed to calm yesterday so it was supposed to get hot. But the trades kept up so we stayed cool here at home. We will see what tomorrow brings. Might even try to get some fishing in this weekend. 

This week's picture takes us back to Oahu during Sunset in Waikiki. Always a great view in Waikiki. Enjoy and have an awesome Aloha Friday.


----------



## TomCO

Happy Aloha Friday Friends!

This week has been a whirlwind, yet I did want to share more from our trip earlier this month. These are photos taken at the Maui Ocean Center and one while back to Kihei. Taken dated July 11, 2022.

Mahalo,
Tom

Edit for correction of late night typos.


----------



## slip

TomCO said:


> Happy Aloha Friday Friends!
> 
> This week has been a whirlwind, yet I did wanted to share more form our trip earlier this month. These are photos taken at the Maui Ocean Center and route back to Kihei. Taken dated July 11, 2023.
> 
> Mahalo,
> Tom
> 
> View attachment 61240
> 
> View attachment 61243View attachment 61244View attachment 61250



We love the Maui Ocean Center.


----------



## pedro47

Outstanding photos


----------



## PcflEZFlng

TomCO said:


> Happy Aloha Friday Friends!
> 
> This week has been a whirlwind, yet I did wanted to share more form our trip earlier this month. These are photos taken at the Maui Ocean Center and route back to Kihei. *Taken dated July 11, 2023*.
> 
> Mahalo,
> Tom


Fantastic pics! Can I borrow your flux capacitor?


----------



## TomCO

PcflEZFlng said:


> Fantastic pics! Can I borrow your flux capacitor?


No flux capacitor, just late night brain!  Was on the road and wanted to add a post to this great thread started by @slip. Unfortunately, typos abound and multiply when not careful.

Without access to the flux capacitor I had to find something more accessible and the iPhone 13 Pro has been filling in nicely! The downside being the transition from Android to iPhone as less than smooth in my experience.
I was ready for an upgrade and my carrier made an offer “too good to refuse” for a trade in on my previous phone ($600 credit after owning 2.5 years!) Honestly, this phone was picked based on the specifications of the camera and most reviews seem to call it a good choice. The 3x optical zoom telephoto was a big one for me.
Some info from Lux website -
https://lux.camera/iphone-macro-camera-a-big-day-for-small-things/
https://lux.camera/iphone-13-pro-camera-app-intelligent-photography/

My first iPhone ever and quite impressed with the much improved battery life from my previous Google Pixel 4 and the top camera performance.

Have an excellent rest of the weekend!


----------



## PcflEZFlng

TomCO said:


> No flux capacitor, just late night brain!  Was on the road and wanted to add a post to this great thread started by @slip. Unfortunately, typos abound and multiply when not careful.
> 
> Without access to the flux capacitor I had to find something more accessible and the iPhone 13 Pro has been filling in nicely! The downside being the transition from Android to iPhone as less than smooth in my experience.
> I was ready for an upgrade and my carrier made an offer “too good to refuse” for a trade in on my previous phone ($600 credit after owning 2.5 years!) Honestly, this phone was picked based on the specifications of the camera and most reviews seem to call it a good choice. The 3x optical zoom telephoto was a big one for me.
> Some info from Lux website -
> https://lux.camera/iphone-macro-camera-a-big-day-for-small-things/
> https://lux.camera/iphone-13-pro-camera-app-intelligent-photography/
> 
> My first iPhone ever and quite impressed with the much improved battery life from my previous Google Pixel 4 and the top camera performance.
> 
> Have an excellent rest of the weekend!


The iPhones these days are indeed amazing. I have an iPhone 12 SE. The camera and battery life are light-years ahead of the iPhone 6 that it replaced!


----------



## pedro47

This is the first Friday of August 2022.
So it much be Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## Myrtlewineguy

pedro47 said:


> This is the first Friday in August 2022.
> So it much be Happy Aloha Friday.


Aloha and mahala. Hope that today is an amazing day


----------



## slip

It's Happy Aloha Friday time. August already and school has started here. The weekend looks to be a great one. It's supposed to be a little warmer as the trade winds died down.


This weeks picture takes us to Hanalei Bay on Kauai. It's the famous Hanalei Pier. This picture was taken back in 2017. Enjoy and have an awesome Aloha Friday everyone.


----------



## TomCO

slip said:


> It's Happy Aloha Friday time.


Aloha, Jeff. I have much enjoyed your contributions on this thread and elsewhere on TUG. Let me say, I believe we have caught the Hawaii bug! We have a week booked in Kona late next summer and hopefully get to Kauai within the next few years.

These photos take us back to Maui on July 12, 2022. Locations off the Road to Hana including the Kahanu Gardens “situated in the storied land of Honoma’ele and home to Pi’ilanihale Heiau, a massive lava-rock structure that is believed to be the largest ancient man made structure in Polynesia. This awe-inspiring cultural site in the garden is registered as a National Historic Landmark.”
Also some photos from our visit to Kīpahulu District of Haleakalā National Park and late evening on the beach back in Kihei.
Mahalo,
Tom


----------



## sjsharkie

Aloha Friday, slip and everyone else!


----------



## slip

TomCO said:


> Aloha, Jeff. I have much enjoyed your contributions on this thread and elsewhere on TUG. Let me say, I believe we have caught the Hawaii bug! We have a week booked in Kona late next summer and hopefully get to Kauai within the next few years.
> 
> These photos take us back to Maui on July 12, 2022. Locations off the Road to Hana including the Kahanu Gardens “situated in the storied land of Honoma’ele and home to Pi’ilanihale Heiau, a massive lava-rock structure that is believed to be the largest ancient man made structure in Polynesia. This awe-inspiring cultural site in the garden is registered as a National Historic Landmark.”
> Also some photos from our visit to Kīpahulu District of Haleakalā National Park and late evening on the beach back in Kihei.
> Mahalo,
> Tom
> View attachment 61743View attachment 61744View attachment 61745View attachment 61746View attachment 61747View attachment 61751View attachment 61753
> View attachment 61755View attachment 61757View attachment 61756View attachment 61758View attachment 61759View attachment 61761
> View attachment 61780View attachment 61781



Beautiful pictures. I love checking out the Heiau's. That's one of my favorite things to find on the islands. There are some nice ones on Kauai when you get there. 

We are trying for a week on the Big Island for next year but it will in either April or May.


----------



## slip

Happy Aloha Friday everyone!! Fall is approaching.  Pre-season football started yesterday and I even get to watch the Packers at 2:30 this afternoon.

Since we had such a perfect moon last night, this week we have 2 Aloha Friday pictures. The first picture is from last night on our Lanai here on Molokai. 

The second picture this week takes us back to the west side of Kauai in Eleele. Near Port Allen is Glass Beach. A nice secluded spot where you can check out some Seaglass.

Enjoy and I hope every has a great weekend and an awesome Aloha Friday!


----------



## TomCO

Happy Aloha Friday!

Beautiful photo of the moonlight off the coast. What a clear reflection upon the water. Very nice!
Glass Beach sure is different from many others. I was not familiar so I looked up online and it does have quite an interesting history. Thank you for your excellent posts.

This week I’ll be sharing some photos from Wednesday, July 13, 2022. This was our Beach Buddies day with the Maui Humane Society https://www.mauihumanesociety.org/beach-buddies/
We were lucky to spend about four hours with Nala, a seven-year-old mix breed shelter dog. Ironically, as a canine residing on Maui she is apparently not a huge fan of venturing into the water. Though she mostly wanted to stay dry, she did much enjoy the company and I believe was happy to just be outside.

Here is Nala posing in the backseat ready for the ride to Kihei.




Getting in some sand time with Nala and family at Kamaole Beach Park I. Gotta stay hydrated!




Looking out west that evening after a fun-filled day. They say not to stare at the sun……


Enjoy the rest of this Aloha Friday, everyone; make it a great weekend!
Tom


----------



## slip

TomCO said:


> Happy Aloha Friday!
> 
> Beautiful photo of the moonlight off the coast. What a clear reflection upon the water. Very nice!
> Glass Beach sure is different from many others. I was not familiar so I looked up online and it does have quite an interesting history. Thank you for your excellent posts.
> 
> This week I’ll be sharing some photos from Wednesday, July 13, 2022. This was our Beach Buddies day with the Maui Humane Society https://www.mauihumanesociety.org/beach-buddies/
> We were lucky to spend about four hours with Nala, a seven-year-old mix breed shelter dog. Ironically, as a canine residing on Maui she is apparently not a huge fan of venturing into the water. Though she mostly wanted to stay dry, she did much enjoy the company and I believe was happy to just be outside.
> 
> Here is Nala posing in the backseat ready for the ride to Kihei.
> View attachment 62375
> 
> Getting in some sand time with Nala and family at Kamaole Beach Park I. Gotta stay hydrated!
> View attachment 62376
> 
> Looking out west that evening after a fun-filled day. They say not to stare at the sun……
> View attachment 62379Enjoy the rest of this Aloha Friday, everyone; make it a great weekend!
> Tom



Awesome pictures again. They have the same program for the dogs on Kauai and we often see them around the island during our stays.

My wife was sitting in her recliner and said I should get a picture so I went out to the lanai and snapped a couple pictures quick. They did come out nice.


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday evening.


----------



## DeniseM

Happy Aloha Friday: Here are some close up pictures that I took of the glass at Glass Beach:


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> Happy Aloha Friday: Here are some close up pictures that I took of the glass at Glass Beach:
> 
> View attachment 62380View attachment 62381



Thanks Denise. I was thinking of doing the same. 

It is a little odd in getting there and sometimes the road is washed away. The last couple times we were there the road was in good shape though.


----------



## pedro47

DeniseM said:


> Happy Aloha Friday: Here are some close up pictures that I took of the glass at Glass Beach:
> 
> View attachment 62380View attachment 62381


Ok, where is the glass beach located? Is it save to bring some of these items back to the mainland?


----------



## geist1223

We have collected Sea Glass from all around the Pacific.


----------



## DeniseM

It's in Eleele/Port Allen, Kauai:


----------



## pedro47

Thanks you DeniseM.


----------



## slip

pedro47 said:


> Thanks you DeniseM.



Like most places in Hawaii, there are no signs or anything.  You have to make the effort, find parking and hopefully you'll be in the right spot. 

So many times, I would turn down an odd looking torn up road and say "This can't be it" but keep going and sure enough find what I am looking for.   It was that way for the first time I found Glass Beach years and years ago.


----------



## youppi

pedro47 said:


> Ok, where is the glass beach located? Is it save to bring some of these items back to the mainland?


If you follow the sign "Aloha, Please do not steal the beach glass" then you will not take them.
Each time I go there, there is less and less beach glass because people take them. 
It's a shame that people ignore signs or they can't read or they just don't care for others that will come to the beach in the future and will see nothing.


----------



## slip

youppi said:


> If you follow the sign "Aloha, Please do not steal the beach glass" then you will not take them.
> Each time I go there, there is less and less beach glass because people take them.
> It's a shame that people ignore signs or they can't read or they just don't care for others that will come to the beach in the future and will see nothing.
> 
> View attachment 62515



This is a big pet peeve for my wife also.


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday, August 19,2022, from Virginia


----------



## slip

Happy Aloha Friday everyone.  Today is Statehood day here in Hawaii. It's been an official Holiday here since 1969. 

It looks to be a great weekend. Today we are going to take a drive to the Kalaupapa Lookout and take walk around. But today's picture takes us back to Kauai and one of the many lookouts over Waimea Canyon. A must stop when you are on Kauai. 

Enjoy and have an awesome weekend and Aloha Friday!!!


----------



## TomCO

Happy Aloha Friday!!! to you @slip and all of TUG.
Waimea Canyon does look incredible in photos and exploring the area within the next few years is on “the list”.

This group of photos takes us back to Thursday, July 14, 2022 at the Westin Maui Kaanapali. It was our first luau and we did not know what to expect. The food was great and the show was amazing. Especially the man who went up the palm tree with the fire stick. Wow!


----------



## slip

TomCO said:


> Happy Aloha Friday!!! to you @slip and all of TUG.
> Waimea Canyon does look incredible in photos and exploring the area within the next few years is on “the list”.
> 
> This group of photos takes us back to Thursday, July 14, 2022 at the Westin Maui Kaanapali. It was our first luau and we did not know what to expect. The food was great and the show was amazing. Especially the man who went up the palm tree with the fire stick. Wow!
> 
> View attachment 62909View attachment 62910View attachment 62908View attachment 62915View attachment 62912
> View attachment 62911View attachment 62913
> View attachment 62914View attachment 62918View attachment 62922



Awesome pictures, it looks great.


----------



## slip

It's Aloha Friday and the last one in August.  Now we move on to fall and the football season is about to start. Fall certianly is coming and temps here are getting down to 74 degrees at night. Soon we will have some whales coming fown from Alaska. 

This week's picture takes us back to Oahu and the famous Rainbow Tower at Hilton Hawaiian Village.  Many of you should be familiar with this view. This was part of our view over Christmas a couple of yests ago. Enjoy and have a great weekend.

Happy Aloha Friday everyone!!


----------



## csodjd

slip said:


> It's Aloha Friday and the last one in August.  Now we move on to fall and the football season is about to start. Fall certianly is coming and temps here are getting down to 74 degrees at night. Soon we will have some whales coming fown from Alaska.
> 
> This week's picture takes us back to Oahu and the famous Rainbow Tower at Hilton Hawaiian Village.  Many of you should be familiar with this view. This was part of our view over Christmas a couple of yests ago. Enjoy and have a great weekend.
> 
> Happy Aloha Friday everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 63516


Thanks Jeff. Thought I’d throw in this pic of the East coast of Oahu taken on a recent flight to the mainland, about as close to Molokai as you can get in Oahu.


----------



## pedro47

Wishing everyone a very Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## slip

csodjd said:


> Thanks Jeff. Thought I’d throw in this pic of the East coast of Oahu taken on a recent flight to the mainland, about as close to Molokai as you can get in Oahu.
> 
> View attachment 63519



Awesome picture!


----------



## TomCO

Wishing the best of Aloha Fridays to all!

The following photos go back to our final full day on Maui last month. These photos taken Friday, July 15, 2022. What a phenomenal trip!

Charley Young Beach Park - Kihei









Dinner from the Aloha Thai Fusion food truck parked each night along the street adjacent to the WorldMark Kihei. Fresh fish sliders were delicious!




Last sunset on Maui until next time!




Many thanks to all the TUG members who share your knowledge and contribute to these fora.

Mahalo!

Tom


----------



## slip

TomCO said:


> Wishing the best of Aloha Fridays to all!
> 
> The following photos go back to our final full day on Maui last month. These photos taken Friday, July 15, 2022. What a phenomenal trip!
> 
> Charley Young Beach Park - Kihei
> View attachment 63585
> View attachment 63595View attachment 63586
> 
> Dinner from the Aloha Thai Fusion food truck parked each night along the street adjacent to the WorldMark Kihei. Fresh fish sliders were delicious!
> View attachment 63587
> 
> Last sunset on Maui until next time!
> View attachment 63592
> 
> Many thanks to all the TUG members who share your knowledge and contribute to these fora.
> 
> Mahalo!
> 
> Tom



Awesome pictures of a great trip.


----------



## slip

It's Aloha Friday. The first one in September and a nice long weekend. It's supposed to be a little warmer here so we plan to hit a beach and maybe do some fishing.

This week's picture takes us back to Oahu and taking in a sunset from our old apartment in Waikiki.  Enjoy and have an awesome Aloha Friday everyone!


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday Kim & Slip


----------



## csodjd

slip said:


> It's Aloha Friday. The first one in September and a nice long weekend. It's supposed to be a little warmer here so we plan to hit a beach and maybe do some fishing.
> 
> This week's picture takes us back to Oahu and taking in a sunset from our old apartment in Waikiki.  Enjoy and have an awesome Aloha Friday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 63985


I never really thought about going to Hawaii to “cool off,” but we’re expecting about 112 degrees in the Los Angeles area today and tomorrow. It was 110 yesterday at my house north of the city. We only got DOWN to 85 the night before last! Makes Oahu seem chilly.


----------



## slip

csodjd said:


> I never really thought about going to Hawaii to “cool off,” but we’re expecting about 112 degrees in the Los Angeles area today and tomorrow. It was 110 yesterday at my house north of the city. We only got DOWN to 85 the night before last! Makes Oahu seem chilly.



They are saying 90 for the weekend but the trades are supposed to be strong. Stay cool.


----------



## pedro47

Kim and Slip, must be chilling this morning.

Slip now is starting to enjoy his retirement.

I'm wish everyone a Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## slip

It's another Aloha Friday! Last night and today started out with some rain. The Trade Winds are suppose to die down and we may be in for a humid weekend. 

Today's picture takes us back to Kauai and Kapaa. This was taken last year from the Coastal Path Bridge by the Pono Kai looking toward the boat landing.

Enjoy and have a great Aloha Friday!!


----------



## slip

pedro47 said:


> Kim and Slip, must be chilling this morning.
> 
> Slip now is starting to enjoy his retirement.
> 
> I'm wish everyone a Happy Aloha Friday.



I must really be enjoying retirement.  I thought it was Thursday.   

Kim's ukelele lesson was canceled because her teacher is moving and that totally threw me off.


----------



## TomCO

Happy Aloha Friday to all!!

Great photo of the boat landing and surrounding area!

Tom


----------



## slip

It's Aloha Friday!! The first Humpback Whale of the season was spotted on Maui from Kihei so Fall is definately upon us. We're going into the last week of Summer.


This week's picture takes us to Allerton Gardens on Kauai. It may look familiar since this is where the Dinosaur eggs were found in the first Jurassic Park movie.


Have a great weekend and Happy Aloha Friday everyone.


----------



## pedro47

Wishing everyone a Happy Aloha Friday .


----------



## artringwald




----------



## slip

It's Aloha Friday! First one of the Fall season and people are starting to feel the lower temps and we could be seeing more rain.

Today's picture takes us back to Oahu and the view from our old apartment with a huge rainbow over the Ala Wai Canal. 

Enjoy and have a great Aloha Friday and weekend.


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday. Amazing photo


----------



## artringwald

For Aloha Friday, here's another rainbow picture, this one from 2016 in Poipu. The first picture I took of it was at 4:16 PM and the last at 5:20 PM. It wasn't always a 180 degree rainbow, but it never did go away completely for over an hour. We were watching it the whole time while sitting on the sofa.


----------



## slip

artringwald said:


> For Aloha Friday, here's another rainbow picture, this one from 2016 in Poipu. The first picture I took of it was at 4:16 PM and the last at 5:20 PM. It wasn't always a 180 degree rainbow, but it never did go away completely for over an hour. We were watching it the whole time while sitting on the sofa.



Awesome picture!! Everyone loves Rainbow shots.


----------



## GrayFal

I am thinking of @slip as I finish my stay on Maui.  
Took a photo of Molokai from Honolua Bay overlook and waved hello

with @happymum
Happy Aloha Friday!


----------



## slip

GrayFal said:


> I am thinking of @slip as I finish my stay on Maui.
> Took a photo of Molokai from Honolua Bay overlook and waved hello
> 
> with @happymum
> Happy Aloha Friday!
> 
> View attachment 65476



That's awesome.  Aloha right back from Molokai!!


----------



## pedro47

artringwald said:


> For Aloha Friday, here's another rainbow picture, this one from 2016 in Poipu. The first picture I took of it was at 4:16 PM and the last at 5:20 PM. It wasn't always a 180 degree rainbow, but it never did go away completely for over an hour. We were watching it the whole time while sitting on the sofa.


I just enjoy viewing all these photos from The Happiest State in The United States of America.
Thanks evryone for sharing your photos.


----------



## slip

Happy Aloha Friday!! September has come to an end and October is just beginning. Colors will start to change on the mainland and our temps will drop a couple degrees. 

Today's picture takes us back a few years ago to our lanai here on Molokai.  We bought some flowers at Kumu Farms and we had them on the lanai under a beautiful blue sky.

Enjoy and have an awesomely Happy Aloha Friday everyone!!


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday beautiful photo.

slip, this morning the east Coast of the United States especially Florida are dealing with the after effects of Hurricane Ian. It is not looking good.


----------



## slip

Another end of the week and another Aloha Friday. This is Aloha Festivals Month in Hawaii and there will be a parade on Saturday here on Molokai for the occasion.

This week's picture takes us up in the highlands of Molokai to a neighborhood named Kewela. The views are stunning and sometimes it's hard to tell where the ocean ends and the sky begins. This house has an awesome view with the island of Lanai in the background. 

Enjoy and have a great Aloha Friday!!


----------



## pedro47

Happy  Aloha Friday to everyone especially to all Tuggers in Florida, South & North Carolina and Virginia.


----------



## slip

We're almost halfway through October already. So that means Kim and I have our Wedding anniversary coming up next week. We plan on a nice dinner at Hiro's.  

This week's picture takes us back to Kauai and the Ninini Lighthouse over looking Kalapaki Bay. The Kilauea Lighthouse is very popular and seems to get most of the limelight especially with the bird sanctuary there but this lighthouse is definitely worth seeking out.

Enjoy and have a great Aloha Friday everyone!!


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday and  I’m wishing in advance a
Happy Wedding Anniversary to Kim and You.
Please enjoy your very special day.


----------



## Kildahl

Aloha, Slip! There is a chill in the air this morning and maples  at their color peak here in NE IA. Wife and friends on their way up to Gays Mills for apples and more fall scenery.
I am at work so we can afford to rent a car in Kauai very soon


----------



## slip

Kildahl said:


> Aloha, Slip! There is a chill in the air this morning and maples  at their color peak here in NE IA. Wife and friends on their way up to Gays Mills for apples and more fall scenery.
> I am at work so we can afford to rent a car in Kauai very soon



Sounds like the colors are popping now according to friends and family.  Gaus Mills is a beautiful area. I heard there was a couple inches of snow in northern Wisconsin today. Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## artringwald

slip said:


> Sounds like the colors are popping now according to friends and family.  Gaus Mills is a beautiful area. I heard there was a couple inches of snow in northern Wisconsin today. Happy Aloha Friday.


The colors in the Twin Cities this morning were mostly white. From our back door:


----------



## Rolltydr

Congratulations and Happy Anniversary! What number is this for you guys? Our 50th is coming up in about 6 weeks.


----------



## slip

artringwald said:


> The colors in the Twin Cities this morning were mostly white. From our back door:
> View attachment 66541



Mahalo Art, just another reminder that we hare very happy to be here.   

I'd say it's a little early but it is the middle of October already.


----------



## slip

Rolltydr said:


> Congratulations and Happy Anniversary! What number is this for you guys? Our 50th is coming up in about 6 weeks.



We're just baby's. On Wednesday it will be 38 years for us. 

Congratulations on your Golden soon.


----------



## artringwald

slip said:


> Mahalo Art, just another reminder that we hare very happy to be here.
> 
> I'd say it's a little early but it is the middle of October already.


It is early. Tuesday was 80 degrees and was a nice day for a bike ride. They haven't quite finished the summer road construction.





Aloha Friday and happy anniversary from Minnesota. Ya sure you betcha!


----------



## slip

artringwald said:


> It is early. Tuesday was 80 degrees and was a nice day for a bike ride. They haven't quite finished the summer road construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aloha Friday and happy anniversary from Minnesota. Ya sure you betcha!



It's that time of year, that if you don't like the weather wait an hour, it will change.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

artringwald said:


> It is early. Tuesday was 80 degrees and was a nice day for a bike ride. They haven't quite finished the summer road construction.
> Aloha Friday and happy anniversary from Minnesota. Ya sure you betcha!


Nice photo. A Hawaiian day in October in Minnesota feels like heaven. You're experiencing the short transition between the seasons "Road Construction" and "Winter's Coming"!


----------



## slip

We had so much running around to do yesterday, I didn't get my Aloha Friday post ready.

Looks like we are getting out of our wet period here in Hawaii this weekend and the trade winds will return over the weekend. It's been a little cooler too. We had to turn a fan on the last couple of days. Bring on the weekend.

This week's picture takes us to Kauai and back to Kalapaki Beach where a staple of the island  greets everyone with great food and drink. The famous Duke's Restaurant.  Enjoy great food while watching the waves come in on the beach and surfers tackle the waves. Don't forget the Hula pie!

Enjoy and have a Wonderful Aloha Friday everyone.


----------



## artringwald

We love the Kauai Duke's. We like going there when a cruise ship is in and watching them zig zag thier way to get out of the harbour.


----------



## slip

artringwald said:


> We love the Kauai Duke's. We like going there when a cruise ship is in and watching them zig zag thier way to get out of the harbour.



We have great memories there as well. It's always relaxing.


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday


----------



## slip

It's the last Aloha Friday in October.  On to November and my favorite holiday, Thanksgiving.

Kim and I are going to head over to the Sugar Mill Museum today. We've been by it many times but never been to it yet.

This weeks picture takes us back to Oahu and Waikiki. This is the Rainbow Tower in Hilton Hawaiian Village. The 31 story Rainbow Tower was constructed in 1968. At the time of its construction the Rainbow Mosaic was the largest tile mosaic in the world. It's an iconic landmark in Waikiki.

Enjoy you weekend and have an awesome Aloha Friday everyone.


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday, slip. We stay right beside this  Hilton Resort at the Hale Koa Hotel. Great beach  front for both resort. IMHO.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Have a Wonderful Aloha Friday One and All


----------



## slip

Sugarcubesea said:


> View attachment 67437
> 
> Have a Wonderful Aloha Friday One and All



Gotta love Diamondhead.   TUG still needs a Shaka emoji.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Gotta love Diamondhead.   TUG still needs a Shaka emoji.



Agreed.  But Tug needs more than a Shaka emoji.  They need a full reload of the emoji symbols, since many of them appear to be captured from animated gifs, and don't display correctly. There has to be a better library somewhere.  @TUGBrian, can you please make this happen?

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNV said:


> Agreed.  But Tug needs more than a Shaka emoji.  They need a full reload of the emoji symbols, since many of them appear to be captured from animated gifs, and don't display correctly. There has to be a better library somewhere.  @TUGBrian, can you please make this happen?
> 
> Dave



That would be awesome.


----------



## TUGBrian

on my todo list for november is to upgrade the forum to the latest version, im hoping it comes with more of those items!


----------



## amycurl

I hope there is a hug emoji....it's one I've been missing here quite a bit.


----------



## pedro47

slip said:


> It's that time of year, that if you don't like the weather wait an hour, it will change.


What is the weather liked in the morning and at night ??


----------



## pedro47

slip said:


> We're just baby's. On Wednesday it will be 38 years for us.
> 
> Congratulations on your Golden soon.


Wish you guys 39 more Happy Aloha years together.


----------



## slip

pedro47 said:


> What is the weather liked in the morning and at night ??



For the last couple of weeks, we have had rain when I go to bead at about 11pm and then some more rain comes through at night.and then even some rain comes through from 6am to 9am. 

It's definitely been cooler at night too, getting down to 71. Daily highs have stayed steady at 85 or 86.

For the last week, Kaunakakai and even the west side of the island, Maunaloa, has gotten some rain.


----------



## pedro47

slip said:


> For the last couple of weeks, we have had rain when I go to bead at about 11pm and then some more rain comes through at night.and then even some rain comes through from 6am to 9am.
> 
> It's definitely been cooler at night too, getting down to 71. Daily highs have stayed steady at 85 or 86.
> 
> For the last week, Kaunakakai and even the west side of the island, Maunaloa, has gotten some rain.


Thanks, we need to getaways for some us times enjoyment.


----------



## DancingWaters

slip said:


> For over 10 years I have always celebrated Aloha Friday by wearing an Aloha shirt to work. I still do that to this day and when I moved to Hawaii a couple years ago I started posting Aloha Friday pictures /memes on Facebook. My relatives like them and they often start conversations.
> 
> Recently I started taking my own pictures and putting the Happy Aloha Friday logo on them. You may see some places you recognize.
> 
> View attachment 40322View attachment 40323View attachment 40337


Gorgeous pictures. We are planning our first Hawaii trip.  Decided on Maui.  We’ve been working with AAA on a hotel but I’m getting $5000 and $8000 prices. What hotel is there in between these prices that would be a 4 star?


----------



## slip

DancingWaters said:


> Gorgeous pictures. We are planning our first Hawaii trip.  Decided on Maui.  We’ve been working with AAA on a hotel but I’m getting $5000 and $8000 prices. What hotel is there in between these prices that would be a 4 star?



When are you planning on coming and what month?


----------



## DancingWaters

May 2022


----------



## slip

DancingWaters said:


> May 2022



Sorry, I forgot to ask how long?


----------



## DancingWaters

10 days which will include the travel days.


----------



## DaveNV

DancingWaters said:


> May 2022



That was last Spring.  ??

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

Assuming you meant May 2023, do you have airfare dates yet? That would help us to help you.

Dave


----------



## DancingWaters

We are going to book with AAA.  I wanted the Honau Kai but there is no availibility for our many different dates
Our 2nd choice now is the Hyatt Regency and Spa.   I’m really getting cold feet


----------



## DaveNV

DancingWaters said:


> We are going to book with AAA.  I wanted the Honau Kai but there is no availibility for our many different dates
> Our 2nd choice now is the Hyatt Regency and Spa.   I’m really getting cold feet



The issue about quality accommodations in Hawaii is they tend to book out well in advance.  Unless you want to spend big money for last minute bookings, you should plan about a year out, if not more. What a lot of people do is book accommodations first, then find airfare that fits the hotel or timeshare dates. You may be a bit late for May 2023, since that's only six months from now.

Dave


----------



## pedro47

DancingWaters said:


> May 2022


I feel you mean the month and year May 2023 .


----------



## DancingWaters

pedro47 said:


> I feel you mean the month and year May 2023 .


Yes I do mean May 2023


----------



## slip

DancingWaters said:


> Yes I do mean May 2023



I would check VRBO. For May, I see plenty of condos in the $2,000 to $3,000 for the week range. I would stick with condos in the high tourist areas. Those vacation areas are usually in the short term rental zones.


----------



## DancingWaters

I booked my trip through AAA,  which I normally don’t do!  To many unknowns about Hawaii.  We have a one bedroom at the Kaanapali Alii by Hyatt.  It’s in celebration of our 50th anniversary this summer.
I plan all our vacations even Alaska but was uneasy about planning this trip myself.
We are both excited and now hope to plan the fun stuff!


----------



## slip

DancingWaters said:


> I booked my trip through AAA,  which I normally don’t do!  To many unknowns about Hawaii.  We have a one bedroom at the Kaanapali Alii by Hyatt.  It’s in celebration of our 50th anniversary this summer.
> I plan all our vacations even Alaska but was uneasy about planning this trip myself.
> We are both excited and now hope to plan the fun stuff!



Sounds like you are all set then.  Congratulations on your 50th!!

You will have a great time. Lots to see and do but leave some time to get on island time.


----------



## DaveNV

DancingWaters said:


> I booked my trip through AAA,  which I normally don’t do!  To many unknowns about Hawaii.  We have a one bedroom at the Kaanapali Alii by Hyatt.  It’s in celebration of our 50th anniversary this summer.
> I plan all our vacations even Alaska but was uneasy about planning this trip myself.
> We are both excited and now hope to plan the fun stuff!



Congratulations!  You'll have a fine time.

Dave


----------



## slip

Happy Aloha Friday!!  November already and the seasons are changing.  This weekend it means some will have to turn their clocks back this weekend while we stay the same.

This week's picture takes you to Molokai and the B building here at WaveCrest.  They do a great job on the grounds here and right now there are Birds of Paradise all over. This picture shows them lining our parking area. 

Enjoy and have an awesome Aloha Friday!!


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday


----------



## pedro47

DancingWaters said:


> I booked my trip through AAA,  which I normally don’t do!  To many unknowns about Hawaii.  We have a one bedroom at the Kaanapali Alii by Hyatt.  It’s in celebration of our 50th anniversary this summer.
> I plan all our vacations even Alaska but was uneasy about planning this trip myself.
> We are both excited and now hope to plan the fun stuff!


Congratulations on your 50th wedding anniversary. I wish you many many more


----------



## slip

Happy Aloha Friday!! November is moving right along and Thanksgiving is just around the corner. We have a cold front coming in next week and we will get into the 60's at night for a few days.

This week's picture takes us back to Kauai. These signs are found in a few spots around Kauai. The local adage represents the shared heritage of the Transplanted Residents, Long Time Kama'aina (native Born) and Malihini (Visitors or Newcomers).

Enjoy and have a Happy Aloha Friday and a great weekend.


----------



## pedro47

Good morning slip, I'm wishing all Tugger, a Happy Aloha Friday morning .

Slip, you are up early for a Friday morning.


----------



## slip

Happy Aloha Friday!! Less than a week to Thanksgiving and then on to Christmas. We are really looking forward to our reservation at Hiro's. 

This week's picture takes everyone to the south shore of Molokai and gives us a different angle to view the longest pier in Hawaii. It stretches out 1,900 feet and well past the reef. We got this picture from the beach at the Molokai Health Center during the lantern ceremony right at sunset.

Enjoy and have an awesome weekend and a Great Aloha Friday.


----------



## pedro47

Wishing everyone a Happy Aloha Friday and a Happy Thanksgiving from Virginia.


----------



## slip

Happy Aloha Friday!! It's the day after Thanksgiving and time to decorate and shop for Christmas. 

This week's picture takes us back to Kauai and to the Ke Ala Hele Makalae. Which translates to "The Path that Goes by the Coast". It goes for 8 miles, in 2 segments. One goes from Lydgate Beach Park to Wailua Beach Park and the other segment starts in Kapaa and goes to Ahihi Point. This goes right in front of the Pono Kai Resort and it's one of the reasons we love sitting on the lanai there, people watching and enjoying the ocean.

Have an awesome Aloha Friday!! Enjoy and have a great holiday weekend.


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday. Be safe everyone and enjoy your long holiday weekend.


----------



## pedro47

Wishing slip and my fellow Tuggers, a Happy Aloha Thursdays morning. I thought this would be a little different. It is below 40 degrees in Virginia this morning.


----------



## artringwald

pedro47 said:


> Wishing slip and my fellow Tuggers, a Happy Aloha Thursdays morning. I thought this would be a little different. It is below 40 degrees in Virginia this morning.






In a similar spirit, Aloha Thursday.   It feels like 0 degrees here, but 2 months from today we'll be in Poipu.


----------



## slip

artringwald said:


> View attachment 69410
> 
> In a similar spirit, Aloha Thursday.   It feels like 0 degrees here, but 2 months from today we'll be in Poipu.



And we know you will be ready by then.


----------



## slip

pedro47 said:


> Wishing slip and my fellow Tuggers, a Happy Aloha Thursdays morning. I thought this would be a little different. It is below 40 degrees in Virginia this morning.



Aloha Thursday @pedro47 !! Just another crappy day in paradise for us.


----------



## slip

Happy Aloha Friday!! The first Friday in December and Christmas will be here before we know it. 

Today's picture takes us a mile east of Kaunakakai here on Molokai.  About every other week, we see a Facebook ad and this sign outside a Hale just outside of town. They always sell out since fresh Poi is always best.

Enjoy and have an awesome Aloha Friday and weekend.


----------



## pedro47

Good morning, slip and Kim, wishing you and to everyone a Happy Aloha Friday.

It's a little cool this morning in the Tidewater Virginia areas it's only about 30 degrees.

Please enjoy your day in the Beautiful State of Hawaii.


----------



## Rolltydr

pedro47 said:


> Good morning, slip and Kim, wishing you and to everyone a Happy Aloha Friday.
> 
> It's a little cool this morning in the Tidewater Virginia areas it's only about 30 degrees.
> 
> Please enjoy your day in the Beautiful State of Hawaii.


Cool in Orlando, too. Only about 60! 

Happy aloha Friday, slip & Pedro!


----------



## slip

We had our regular morning rain shower and now it looks to be our normal day.


----------



## pedro47

I'm wishing a Happy Aloha Friday to everyone in the Land of Paradise and mainland USA.


----------



## artringwald

Aloha slip! Is your home somewhere down there? 

from 2016


----------



## pedro47

artringwald said:


> Aloha slip! Is your home somewhere down there?
> 
> from 2016
> View attachment 69907


artringwald, are you heading to or leaving Hawaii?
Nice photo.


----------



## pedro47

Happy Alhoa Friday,  artringwald.  Wishing you safe travels.


----------



## artringwald

pedro47 said:


> artringwald, are heading to or leaving Hawaii?
> Nice photo.


We'll be headed to Hawaii in 49 days, not that we're counting.   Happy Aloha Friday back to you!


----------



## slip

Happy Aloha Friday everyone!! I got this out late today. Wow, it has been soon windy. We have been under a wind advisory.  It ends today at 6pm. 20 to 30mph winds with gusts up to 50mph. It has brought some VOG from the Volcano to the whole state.

Today's picture takes us to Downtown Kaunakakai just before the start of this year's Molokai Christmas Lights Parade.  We were greeted with an awesome rainbow right while we were choosing our seats.

Enjoy and have a Great Aloha Friday and awesome weekend.


----------



## slip

artringwald said:


> Aloha slip! Is your home somewhere down there?
> 
> from 2016
> View attachment 69907



Yep, that's us on the coast, right about the center of the picture. Someone else must be sitting on the lanai because I didn't get the condo until 2018.


----------



## pedro47

slip, Aloha'auinala
We are going on a Southern Caribbean Cruise and we do not know how our internet connection will be.
Therefore, we are wishing everyone a
Mele Kalikimaka and a Hau'oli Makahiki Hou. LOL


----------



## slip

A Hui Hou Kakou!! Have a Great trip.


----------



## pedro47

Mahalo nui loa


----------



## slip

Happy Aloha Friday!! Only one more Aloha Friday until Christmas. Our wind has finally died down and we are back to our normal December weather. We hope to take a drive to Halawa Bay this week.


This week's picture takes us back to Kauai and to a staple in Lihue.  Hamura Saimin has been in this converted Army Barracks since 1952. It's a nice step back in time. Only counter seating or takeout but you will get some of the best Saimin on the island.


Enjoy and have an Awesome Aloha Friday and a great weekend.


----------



## melissy123

slip said:


> Happy Aloha Friday!! Only one more Aloha Friday until Christmas. Our wind has finally died down and we are back to our normal December weather. We hope to take a drive to Halawa Bay this week.
> 
> 
> This week's picture takes us back to Kauai and to a staple in Lihue.  Hamura Saimin has been in this converted Army Barracks since 1952. It's a nice step back in time. Only counter seating or takeout but you will get some of the best Saimin on the island.
> 
> 
> Enjoy and have an Awesome Aloha Friday and a great weekend.
> 
> View attachment 70246


This is usually our first stop after we get off the plane.


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday and a Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## slip

Happy Aloha Friday!!! It's Christmas weekend and many of you are digging out of some snow or hunkering down because of the artic blast of cold air but none of that will stop Santa and his sleigh. 

This week's photo takes us back to Oahu where Shaka Santa and Mele Tutu have been greeting people along King Street for 38 years now. I always enjoyed seeing them in December on my ride home from work.

So enjoy and have a Happy Aloha Friday and a very Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## DeniseM

For the 3rd Christmas in a row, our celebration has been cancelled due to COVID in the family, so Rod and I are headed for our home in Nevada today to enjoy some snowy relaxation.

*Happy Friday!!!*


----------



## dsmrp

Mele Kalikimaka and Hau'oli Makahiki Hou!


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> For the 3rd Christmas in a row, our celebration has been cancelled due to COVID in the family, so Rod and I are headed for our home in Nevada today to enjoy some snowy relaxation.
> 
> *Happy Friday!!!*
> 
> View attachment 70604



Mele Kalikimaka and enjoy the White Christmas.


----------



## artringwald

Aloha Friday! If you're really desperate for images of Hawaii (like we are), you could watch the Hawaii Bowl tonight.









						2022 Hawaii Bowl prediction, odds, lines: San Diego State vs. MTSU picks, best bets from proven model
					

SportsLine's model simulated the Hawaii Bowl 2022 featuring MTSU Blue Raiders vs. San Diego State Aztecs 10,000 times




					www.cbssports.com


----------



## dsmrp

Oh shoot, now the Bing Crosby Mele Kalikimaka song is running thru my head.
Here's a video (a little tinny) and the lyrics





Mele Kalikimaka (Merry Christmas)
Song by Bing Crosby

Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say
On a bright Hawaiian Christmas day
That's the island greeting that we send to you
From the land where palm trees sway

Here we know that Christmas will be green and bright
The sun to shine by day and all the stars at night
Mele Kalikimaka is Hawaii's way
To say Merry Christmas to you

Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say
On a bright Hawaiian Christmas day
That's the island greeting that we send to you
From the land where palm trees sway

Here we know that Christmas will be green and bright
The sun to shine by day and all the stars at night
Mele Kalikimaka is Hawaii's way
To say Merry Christmas to you

Here we know that Christmas will be green and bright
The sun to shine by day and all the stars at night
Mele Kalikimaka is Hawaii's way
To say Merry Christmas to you

Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say
On a bright Hawaiian Christmas day
That's the island greeting that we send to you
From the land where palm trees sway

Here we know that Christmas will be green and bright
The sun to shine by day and all the stars at night
Mele Kalikimaka is Hawaii's way
To say Merry Christmas
A very Merry Christmas
A very, very, Merry, Merry Christmas to you


----------



## slip

dsmrp said:


> Oh shoot, now the Bing Crosby Mele Kalikimaka song is running thru my head.
> Here's a video (a little tinny) and the lyrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mele Kalikimaka (Merry Christmas)
> Song by Bing Crosby
> 
> Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say
> On a bright Hawaiian Christmas day
> That's the island greeting that we send to you
> From the land where palm trees sway
> 
> Here we know that Christmas will be green and bright
> The sun to shine by day and all the stars at night
> Mele Kalikimaka is Hawaii's way
> To say Merry Christmas to you
> 
> Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say
> On a bright Hawaiian Christmas day
> That's the island greeting that we send to you
> From the land where palm trees sway
> 
> Here we know that Christmas will be green and bright
> The sun to shine by day and all the stars at night
> Mele Kalikimaka is Hawaii's way
> To say Merry Christmas to you
> 
> Here we know that Christmas will be green and bright
> The sun to shine by day and all the stars at night
> Mele Kalikimaka is Hawaii's way
> To say Merry Christmas to you
> 
> Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say
> On a bright Hawaiian Christmas day
> That's the island greeting that we send to you
> From the land where palm trees sway
> 
> Here we know that Christmas will be green and bright
> The sun to shine by day and all the stars at night
> Mele Kalikimaka is Hawaii's way
> To say Merry Christmas
> A very Merry Christmas
> A very, very, Merry, Merry Christmas to you



My favorite version.


----------



## pedro47

pedro47 said:


> 50 active give always timeshares, something  is happening at this resort.





pedro47 said:


> Mele Kalikimaka and a Hau'oli Makahiki Hou. LOL


Mele Kalikimaka.


----------



## slip

Happy Aloha Friday!! And just like that, it's the last Aloha Friday of 2022. We will be ringing in our first New Year on Molokai in 2023. I know it will be much quieter that all the fireworks in Waikiki. We hope everyone has a Fantastic 2023.

This weeks picture takes us back to Kauai and to the Kauai Coffee Company. Kauai Coffee began in the early 1800's as McBryde Sugar Company, one of the first sugar farmers in Hawaii. The transformation from McBryde Sugar Company to Kauai Coffee in 1987 represents Hawaii's largest diversified agricultural project in the past 50 years. With over 4 million Coffee trees grown on 3,100 acres, Kauai Coffee Company is Hawaii's largest Coffee grower and thus the largest Coffee grower in the US.

Enjoy and have an awesome Aloha Friday and a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## AnnaS

Happy Aloha & Last Friday of 2022 - A Happy, Safe and Healthy 2023 New Year to all!!!


----------



## pedro47

Wishing everyone a Happy  Aloha Friday and a Happy New Years.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Happy Aloha Friday and Happy New Year


----------



## slip

Happy Aloha Friday!! It's the first Aloha Friday of 2023 and it's going to be a great year.

This week's picture takes us to the West side of Molokai to Ke Nani Kai Resort. Ke Nani Kai translates into "The Beautiful Sea" and it is a complex with 120 units. It seems they have a resident flock if turkeys there. Every time we go over there we see turkeys.

Enjoy and have an awesome Aloha Friday!!!


----------



## PcflEZFlng

*checks watch* You snuck it in early, my friend. Yes, some of us on the West Coast are still up!


----------



## slip

PcflEZFlng said:


> *checks watch* You snuck it in early, my friend. Yes, some of us on the West Coast are still up!



I have things to do tomorrow morning so better early than late.


----------



## pedro47

Happy Aloha Friday to everyone,  may the year 2023, be a year when everyday, will be a Happy Aloha Friday.


----------

